# Friday the 13th: Heftiger Trailer zeigt verschiedene Todesarten



## Knusperferkel (3. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Friday the 13th: Heftiger Trailer zeigt verschiedene Todesarten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Friday the 13th: Heftiger Trailer zeigt verschiedene Todesarten


----------



## Phone (3. September 2016)

Keine Aufreger wie bei Hatred?!
Woran liegt es ?
 An der Styleischen Rock Musik oder daran das es ein Charakter ist den es  nicht / niemals gibt?
Wo ist der Unterschied um hier nicht mit einer dummen Doppelmoral zu maulen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2016)

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt dass das Spiel bei der USK nicht durchkommen wird.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (3. September 2016)

Ja, die Kills mögen hart erscheinen - wenn man die Filme kennt, kennt man auch die wieder.
Finde aber, im Gegensatz zu Hatred, ist schon nochmal ein Unterschied - Jason Vorhees - ein von den Toten zurückgekehrter, der auch weiterhin nicht wirklich tot zu kriegen ist und der sein "Revier verteidigt" bzw. die tötet, die er für seinen ursprünglichen "Tod" verantwortlich macht.

Hatred --> Der Protagonist ist ein misanthropischer, soziopathischer Massenmörder, der einen „Genozid-Kreuzzug“ beginnt, um so viele Menschen wie möglich zu töten.
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatred_(Computerspiel)

Der Unterschied liegt ziemlich offensichtlich im Kontext.


----------



## Bonkic (3. September 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Keine Aufreger wie bei Hatred?!
> Woran liegt es ?
> An der Styleischen Rock Musik oder daran das es ein Charakter ist den es  nicht / niemals gibt?
> Wo ist der Unterschied um hier nicht mit einer dummen Doppelmoral zu maulen?



ich finds völlig abartig. würde ich nie spielen.
zufrieden?
und das video hat mir schon nach etwa 30 sekunden gereicht.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (3. September 2016)

Normalerweise hatten die immer ein Problem mit realitischer und explizierter Gewaltdarstellung gegen Menschen. Das hat sich aber die letzten Jahre auch gelockert, siehe zuletzt Mortal Kombat X. Das waren nicht alles irgendwelche Fabelwesen. Eine Cassie Cage geht z.B. ganz klar als Mensch durch und trotzdem schrien da eher die Feminazis auf als die Jugendwächter 

Dieses Spiel hier sehe ich bei 50:50, den Jason ist ja irgendwie eine Art Zombe und gegen Zombies scheinen die ja was zu haben (Dead Rising, Dead Island, Dying Light)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Normalerweise hatten die immer ein Problem mit realitischer und explizierter Gewaltdarstellung gegen Menschen. Das hat sich aber die letzten Jahre auch gelockert, siehe zuletzt Mortal Kombat X. Das waren nicht alles irgendwelche Fabelwesen. Eine Cassie Cage geht z.B. ganz klar als Mensch durch und trotzdem schrien da eher die Feminazis auf als die Jugendwächter
> 
> Dieses Spiel hier sehe ich bei 50:50, den Jason ist ja irgendwie eine Art Zombe und gegen Zombies scheinen die ja was zu haben (Dead Rising, Dead Island, Dying Light)


Das Szenario von "Mortal Kombat" ist allerdings weitaus unrealistischer als das vom Freitags-Spiel, darum sehe ich die Chancen fürs Slasher-Spiel eher schlecht.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (3. September 2016)

Gibts *Dead by Daylight* bei euch?
Das fällt ja in eine ähnliche Sparte.


----------



## Belandriel (4. September 2016)

Wow... das ist echt schon ziemlich ruppig, muss ich zugeben ^^ Aber es ist halt Freitag der 13. Mit Realismus hat das mal eh so ziemlich nix zu tun. Andererseits bringt man als Jason halt Menschen um, und das echt nicht gerade auf die schonende Art. Weiss nicht, ob ich nicht doch lansgam alt werde, aber rein objektiv gesehen könnte man das schon verbieten, wenn das der Anspruch ist.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (4. September 2016)

Autsch, das tut ja beim zusehen schon weh. Da kriege ich etwas Zweifel, ob das Spiel durch die USK kommt, wobei die Filme jetzt nicht gerade unblutig sind und das Spiel darauf basiert.
Aber die Todesszenen sind mir relativ egal, ich frage mich wie der spielerische Inhalt ist, da ich von Dead By Daylight doch stark enttäuscht bin. Interessant finde ich das Konzept ja, nur muss die Umsetzung halt stimmen.
Ich will mit so etwas überzeugt werden und nicht mit den Todesszenen, so lange soll es ja nicht mehr dauern bis zur Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Szenario von "Mortal Kombat" ist allerdings weitaus unrealistischer als das vom Freitags-Spiel, darum sehe ich die Chancen fürs Slasher-Spiel eher schlecht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Naja so halb zumindest, ein unsterblicher Untoter, der sich mehr oder weniger teleportieren kann und übermenschliche Kräfte hat, ist jetzt auch nicht so wahnsinnig realistisch 
Aber ich weiß schon was Du meist, die Morde sind zumindest realistischer als die Finisher in Mortal Kombat.

Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, zumal man zuletzt noch die Beschlagnahme von dem heftigen 3. Teil der Filmreihe aufgehoben hat.


----------



## Fireball8 (4. September 2016)

Unfassbar unnötig^^ Aber wenn es spielerisch überzeugen kann, wird es sicherlich seine Käufer finden....


----------



## golani79 (4. September 2016)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Aber die Todesszenen sind mir relativ egal, ich frage mich wie der spielerische Inhalt ist, da ich von Dead By Daylight doch stark enttäuscht bin. Interessant finde ich das Konzept ja, nur muss die Umsetzung halt stimmen.
> Ich will mit so etwas überzeugt werden und nicht mit den Todesszenen, so lange soll es ja nicht mehr dauern bis zur Veröffentlichung.



Das, was ich bisher so gesehen habe, war aus einer ziemlich frühen Version - spielerisch fand ich es aber noch nicht so überzeugend.
Dead by Daylight hab ich auf Twitch ein wenig mitverfolgt, aber das hat für mich schon relativ früh Abnutzungserscheinungen gezeigt.

Friday the 13th mag ich ja eigentlich und ich schaue auch die Filme immer wieder mal gerne, aber wenns spielerisch nicht stimmen sollte am Ende, dann verzichte ich auch darauf.




Fireball8 schrieb:


> Unfassbar unnötig^^


Ist halt die Frage, wie soll man den Jason sonst umsetzen? 
Wenn man die Filme kennt, dann weiß man, dass Jason nicht gerade zimperlich ist - würde davon nichts im Spiel sein, bräuchte es auch nicht wirklich eine Friday the 13th Lizenz sondern könnte Horrorspiel XY mit einem anderen Antagonisten sein.


----------



## Worrel (4. September 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Keine Aufreger wie bei Hatred?!
> Woran liegt es ?
> An der Styleischen Rock Musik oder daran das es ein Charakter ist den es  nicht / niemals gibt?
> Wo ist der Unterschied um hier nicht mit einer dummen Doppelmoral zu maulen?


Ehrlich gesagt finde ich diese 80er Jahre Standardrock Nummer das Schlimmste an dem Trailer. 

Mein nächster Kritikpunkt wäre der zeitliche Ablauf in einigen der Szenen:
1. Jason hat sein Opfer in der Gewalt
2. Jason positioniert es
3. Das Opfer hat 1-2 Sekunden Zeit, um _irgendwie _zu reagieren - beschränkt sich allerdings darauf, *in genau der Position zu verharren*, statt wegzulaufen, auszuweichen oder ihm in die Eier zu treten


Bzgl. Verbot, Indizierung & Co: Bei dem Spiel geht es ja in erster Linie um Teamplay. Das wird dann ja anders gewertet, als wenn man einfach nur Solo einen Amoklauf spielt.


----------



## golani79 (4. September 2016)

Generell scheint es noch ziemlich viel Arbeit zu vertragen (Animationen, Timing, etc.)

Und beim Song hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, als wäre der an *He´s Back* von Alice Cooper angelehnt.
80er Jahre Rock ist halt quasi auch ein Markenzeichen von Friday the 13th ^^ - finde, es kommen in den Filmen aber schon auch ein paar ganz gute Songs vor.


----------



## nuuub (4. September 2016)

Krank.


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2016)

Ich seh da kein Problem. So explizit ist die Gewaltdarstellung nun nicht. In jedem 0815 FSK18 Horrorfilm sieht man härtere Szenen.
Das hätten die Entwickler auch wesentlich weiter treiben können wenn sie nur darauf ausgewesen wären zu polarisieren. 
So ist die Umsetzung doch noch relativ zurückhaltend.


----------



## Phone (4. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich diese 80er Jahre Standardrock Nummer das Schlimmste an dem Trailer.
> 
> Mein nächster Kritikpunkt wäre der zeitliche Ablauf in einigen der Szenen:
> 1. Jason hat sein Opfer in der Gewalt
> ...




Die Musik soll das ganze einfach ein wenig ins lächerliche ziehen. Das würde bei jedem anderem Titel auch funktionieren. Alles würde sagen "hehe witzig..passt überhaupt nicht zusammen aber witzig"

Aber hast Recht, die Musik ist zum abgewöhnen ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. September 2016)

Die Filme waren doch auch witzig. Schon weil die "Opfer" sich immer so selten dämlich verhalten^^ Da hat man ihnen doch das Ableben geradezu gewünscht.


----------



## Chemenu (4. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Filme waren doch auch witzig. Schon weil die "Opfer" sich immer so selten dämlich verhalten^^ Da hat man ihnen doch das Ableben geradezu gewünscht.



Kennst Du einen Horror-/Splatter Film wo sich die "Opfer" nicht absolut dämlich verhalten und zusätzlich auch noch super nervig sind?


----------



## Fireball8 (4. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist halt die Frage, wie soll man den Jason sonst umsetzen?
> Wenn man die Filme kennt, dann weiß man, dass Jason nicht gerade zimperlich ist - würde davon nichts im Spiel sein, bräuchte es auch nicht wirklich eine Friday the 13th Lizenz sondern könnte Horrorspiel XY mit einem anderen Antagonisten sein.



Ja gut das ist klar. Ich bin was das angeht aber wahrscheinlich  eh der falsche zum drüber Reden...habe die Faszination an so Splatter-Movies eh noch nie verstanden, da schaue ich mir lieber richtigen, gut gemachten Horror an, der von Atmosphäre, Musik etc lebt 

So an sich finde ich das Spielkonzept wiederum nicht schlecht. Bisher aber waren diese asymetrischen (ist das hier das richtige Wort?) Multiplayer ja nicht so mega erfolgreich.


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (4. September 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Kennst Du einen Horror-/Splatter Film wo sich die "Opfer" nicht absolut dämlich verhalten und zusätzlich auch noch super nervig sind?




dog soldiers !
stark zu empfehlen


----------



## Chroom (5. September 2016)

Autschhh


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KPQXu9i1Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Schon in Dead by Daylight war der Fleischerhaken für die Opfer zum aufhängen gut.

Vorher sie noch mit der Kettensäge, Fleischerbeill oder wirbelsäule knüppel im dunklen wald, friedhof, schrottplatz jagen sie leicht an anschlagen bis die blutend auf den Boden kriechen und hoffen das ihre Freunde sie retten.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

Gibt es wirklich Leute, die das spielen wollen? Irgendwie muss man dazu schon ein bisschen psychopathisch veranlagt sein...


----------



## bligg (5. September 2016)

so wie manhunt ,geil


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Leute, die das spielen wollen? Irgendwie muss man dazu schon ein bisschen psychopathisch veranlagt sein...


... weil?

Genauso könntest du ja fragen: 
- Gibt es wirklich Leute, die sowas sehen wollen? bzgl Splatterfilmen.
- Gibt es wirklich Leute, die sowas spielen wollen? bzgl. Kriegsszenarien.
- Gibt es wirklich Leute, die sowas spielen wollen? bzgl. Killerspielen.
...

Für mich kann ich das derart beantworten: Ja, als Gegenpol zu Spielen und Filmen, in denen irgendwelche obskuren Kriterien darüber entscheiden, was man (hierzulande) überhaupt im Mainstream sehen darf - man bedenke an dieser Stelle, daß Hitchcock dafür kämpfen mußte, ein Toilette im Film zeigen zu dürfen! - als Gegenpol zu verweichlichten Seifenopernklischees, bei denen alle Anzüglichkeiten und Gewalttätigkeiten, die es in der Realität nun mal gibt, auf eine möglichst niedrige Freigabe zurückgestutzt werden, konsumiere ich auch extreme Medien. 

Das halte ich ja in der Musik genauso: Da höre ich auch Lieder, die aus einem einzigen krachig gesteigerten Riff basieren und letztendlich mehr Lärm und Schreien als komponierte Töne sind, aber eben auch hochkomplex arrangierte und geschriebene Instrumentalmusik - um danach ein Stück von Madonna oder Chartsformatiertes von den Spice Girls zu hören.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Leute, die das spielen wollen? Irgendwie muss man dazu schon ein bisschen psychopathisch veranlagt sein...



Wenn ähnlich wie bei dead by daylight mit freunden spielbar ist und die freunde das spiel haben warum nicht 
Es ist nur ein Spiel ich bin nachdem ich dead by daylight spielte nicht mit ledermaske und kettensäge rausgegangen

Ich find den Friday the 13th Trailer übrigens sehr harmlos





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTZtwnlz_FE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das war die Vorstellung einer von drei Release Mörder bei Dead by Daylight und das Spiel hat eine Ab 18 Freigabe bekommen


----------



## golani79 (5. September 2016)

lol .. der Hr. Dr. Dr. Scholdarr hat wohl eine Diagnose gestellt


----------



## golani79 (5. September 2016)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> So an sich finde ich das Spielkonzept wiederum nicht schlecht. Bisher aber waren diese asymetrischen (ist das hier das richtige Wort?) Multiplayer ja nicht so mega erfolgreich.



Ja, asymetrischer MP ist hier richtig - und stimmt, ein wirklich erfolgreiches Spiel in dem Bereich gab es bisher noch nicht.
Evolve habe ich nach dem F2P Update mal ein paar Runden gespielt, aber irgendwie ist da halt schnell die Luft raus finde ich und was ich bisher auf Twitch so gesehen habe, scheint das bei Dead by Daylight auch nicht wirklich anders zu sein.

Denke also, Friday the 13th könnte es ähnlich ergehen - sicher ganz spaßig für ein paar Runden, aber ich denke, es wird wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich schnell ein wenig langweilig.

Also erstmal abwarten und Twitch / Youtubue oder sonstiges ansehen, wenns raus ist, dann kann man sich wohl ein ganz gutes Bild davon machen.


----------



## Taiwez (5. September 2016)

Normalerweise bin ich ja ein Verfechter von "je mehr Gore, desto besser" (), aber selbst das würde das Spiel nicht vor der Bedeutungslosigkeit retten. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das es doch schon wesentlich schlimmere Gewaltdarstellung gibt, als das hier Gezeigte. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel bei der USK scheitert, wohl aber eher an der Kundschaft.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... weil?
> 
> Genauso könntest du ja fragen:
> - Gibt es wirklich Leute, die sowas sehen wollen? bzgl Splatterfilmen.
> ...



Spiele und Filme sind da imo schon etwas unterschiedlich. Beim einen bin ich Zuschauer, beim anderen "Täter". Und ja, die Frage könnte man in der Tat auch bei anderen Spielen stellen, nicht nur bei diesem. Imo ist immer der Kontext wichtig, warum ich als Spieler töte. In einem Kriegsszenario etwa bin ich in einem bestimmten Kontext eingebunden, der mich in der Regel "für das Gute" kämpfen lässt. Das Töten macht somit zumindest irgendeinen Sinn. Bei einem Spiel wie diesem hier geht es aber explizit um die Freude am Töten an sich. Ich persönlich halte das schon für etwas seltsam, wenn man Freude daran empfindet, Menschen ohne Kontext virtuell auf möglichst grausame Weise zu töten.



> Für mich kann ich das derart beantworten: Ja, als Gegenpol zu Spielen und Filmen, in denen irgendwelche obskuren Kriterien darüber entscheiden, was man (hierzulande) überhaupt im Mainstream sehen darf - man bedenke an dieser Stelle, daß Hitchcock dafür kämpfen mußte, ein Toilette im Film zeigen zu dürfen! - als Gegenpol zu verweichlichten Seifenopernklischees, bei denen alle Anzüglichkeiten und Gewalttätigkeiten, die es in der Realität nun mal gibt, auf eine möglichst niedrige Freigabe zurückgestutzt werden, konsumiere ich auch extreme Medien.
> 
> Das halte ich ja in der Musik genauso: Da höre ich auch Lieder, die aus einem einzigen krachig gesteigerten Riff basieren und letztendlich mehr Lärm und Schreien als komponierte Töne sind, aber eben auch hochkomplex arrangierte und geschriebene Instrumentalmusik - um danach ein Stück von Madonna oder Chartsformatiertes von den Spice Girls zu hören.


Willst du das jetzt spielen, weil du echte Freude daran empfindest, oder willst du es spielen, nur weil du es spielen kannst, quasi als Demonstration? Es geht mir nicht darum, solche Spiele zu verbieten. Es geht mir eher darum, das eigene Verhalten zu reflektieren.



Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn ähnlich wie bei dead by daylight mit freunden spielbar ist und die freunde das spiel haben warum nicht
> Es ist nur ein Spiel ich bin nachdem ich dead by daylight spielte nicht mit ledermaske und kettensäge rausgegangen


Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. 



golani79 schrieb:


> lol .. der Hr. Dr. Dr. Scholdarr hat wohl eine Diagnose gestellt


Könntest du mal mit deinen persönlichen Angriffen ohne jeglichen Bezug zum Thema aufhören? Wenn du meine Posts nicht lesen willst, ignoriere mich doch einfach. Oder versuche es mal mit konstruktiver Kritik.


----------



## golani79 (5. September 2016)

Bist ja auf Ignore - nur zeigts den Schmarrn halt in den Quotes an und bei Tapatalk funktioniert Ignore so wie es aussieht gar nicht. 

Ich stolpere also zwangsläufig über deine Posts ... 

Und bei deinem Kommentar bzgl "psychophatisch veranlagt" - was soll man da noch groß schreiben?
Immerhin haben über 11.000 Leute bei KS das Spiel unterstützt - und über die Shopseite werdens auch nochmal einige sein.
Die stellst du wohl alle pauschal als psychopathisch veranlagt hin - eine solche "Ferndiagnose" würde wohl nichtmal ein richtiger Arzt stellen ... und was auch noch interessant ist, du jammerst die ganze Zeit über persönliche Angriffe rum.
Austeilen scheinst du zu können, aber einstecken wohl nicht so gut wie? Bei den Beiträgen, die ab und zu so kommen von dir, brauchts dich eigentlich nicht zu wundern, wenn auch mal was retour kommt


----------



## CryPosthuman (5. September 2016)

Hm, dafür, dass es die UE4 ist, sieht das Ding echt billig aus...
Mal wieder ne typische UE Produktion - gibt leider immer wieder, vor allem in der UE4 Community Leute die glauben, ihr spiel sieht gut aus, nur weil sie auf die UE4 setzen. Was leider überhaupt nicht stimmt.
Das Phänomen fossiert niergends so stark wie auf der UE4.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bist ja auf Ignore - nur zeigts den Schmarrn halt in den Quotes an und bei Tapatalk funktioniert Ignore so wie es aussieht gar nicht.
> 
> Ich stolpere also zwangsläufig über deine Posts ...


Konsequent ignorieren heißt, dass man einfach nichts schreibt bzw. einer bestimmten Person pauschal nicht antwortet. Eigentlich ziemlich simpel.



> Und bei deinem Kommentar bzgl "psychophatisch veranlagt" - was soll man da noch groß schreiben?
> Immerhin haben über 11.000 Leute bei KS das Spiel unterstützt - und über die Shopseite werdens auch nochmal einige sein.
> Die stellst du wohl alle pauschal als psychopathisch veranlagt hin - eine solche "Ferndiagnose" würde wohl nichtmal ein richtiger Arzt stellen ... und was auch noch interessant ist, du jammerst die ganze Zeit über persönliche Angriffe rum.


Für mich sind sehr viele Menschen in bestimmtem Maße psychopathisch veranlagt, das geht weit über die 11.000 Personen hinaus. Und ich würde mich selbst nicht mal davon ausschließen. 



> Austeilen scheinst du zu können, aber einstecken wohl nicht so gut wie? Bei den Beiträgen, die ab und zu so kommen von dir, brauchts dich eigentlich nicht zu wundern, wenn auch mal was retour kommt


Ich wüsste jetzt nicht genau, in welcher Weise ich hier "ausgeteilt" habe, aber gut. Retour kommen darf gerne was, wenn es zumindest was mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Von dir hingegen kommen häufig nur Einzeiler, in denen du mich frontal angreifst, ohne jeden Bezug zum Thema (und das ist ein klarer Verstoß gegen die Regeln hier). Das hier ist ja auch kein Einzelfall und das weißt du sehr gut. Also in Zukunft vielleicht wirklich konsequent ignorieren oder eben was zum Thema beitragen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2016)

Wollte eigentlich nichts dazu schreiben, aber golani ist ein (zumindest von mir) geschätztes Forenmitglied, seit Beginn dabei, immer freundlich, unauffällig und wäre mir nie negativ aufgefallen. Du hingegen warst doch schon mal gesperrt, wenngleich ich nicht mehr sicher bin, weswegen. 
Trotzdem sollte man halt doch erst mal vor seiner eigenen Tür kehren, nicht so hitzig sein, bevor man sich hier auf "Forenregeln" beruft - zumal ich ein "Dr. Dr." jetzt auch nicht beleidigend empfinde. Höchstens etwas provokant, allerdings auch längst nicht so sehr wie dein polemisches "Wer sowas spielt muss Psycho sein".
Denk(t) mal drüber nach.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich nichts dazu schreiben, aber golani ist ein (zumindest von mir) geschätztes Forenmitglied, seit Beginn dabei, immer freundlich, unauffällig und wäre mir nie negativ aufgefallen. Du hingegen warst doch schon mal gesperrt, wenngleich ich nicht mehr sicher bin, weswegen.
> Trotzdem sollte man halt doch erst mal vor seiner eigenen Tür kehren, nicht so hitzig sein, bevor man sich hier auf "Forenregeln" beruft - zumal ich ein "Dr. Dr." jetzt auch nicht beleidigend empfinde. Höchstens etwas provokant, allerdings auch längst nicht so sehr wie dein polemisches "Wer sowas spielt muss Psycho sein".
> Denk(t) mal drüber nach.


Wie gesagt, es ging gar nicht nur um diesen einen Post sondern um viele. Ich könnte dir mindestens 10 Posts dieser Art von Golani zeigen, die ein reiner Angriff sind ohne Bezug zum Thema, immer schön als Einzeiler verpackt. Aber egal, eigentlich wäre es mir lieber, wenn mich Golani komplett ignorieren würde, wenn er mich eh schon auf ignore hat.

Ich habe übrigens nicht gesagt, dass man ein "Psycho" wäre, wenn man sowas spielt. Ich sagte, dass ich der Ansicht bin, dass man leicht psychopathisch veranlagt sein könnte, wenn man daran Spaß empfindet. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 

Edit: Der Beitrag ist auch toll: http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-we...schnittliche-pc-zocker-1356.html#post10005554


----------



## Eniman (5. September 2016)

Seit Half-Life spiele ich Spiele, auch gelegentlich sehr brutale wie Manhunt, Postal 2 und zuletzt Doom...
Aber dieses Spiel hat es zum ersten Mal geschafft mich *anzuwidern*. Hatred fand ich geschmacklos und dumm, aber angewidert hat es mich noch nicht. Doch hier ist die Gewaltdarstellung zu detailliert, zu gewaltverliebt, als wäre das Gehirn abgestorben, als wären die Entwickler heimliche Snuff-Produzenten.

Ich war immer ein Verfechter auf der Spielerseite in der Killerspieldebatte, aber bei diesem Spiel muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man aus der heutigen Jugend Soziopathen züchtet. Erfurt, Winnenden, München, alle paar Jahre wieder, zum Glück sind hier die Waffengesetze nicht wie in den USA, sonst wäre die Frequenz deutlich höher.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass solche Spiele nicht in die Hände Heranwachsender kommen.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2016)

Ich versteh die Leute nicht jetzt den der Trailer zuviel ist ^^ Man sieht kaum was und der Film auf dem das Spiel basiert ist 36 Jahre alt


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Leute nicht jetzt den der Trailer zuviel ist ^^ Man sieht kaum was und der Film auf dem das Spiel basiert ist 36 Jahre alt


Nicht alle Menschen mögen Splatterfilme.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2016)

Um mal wieder aufs Thema zurückzukommen. 

13th sieht schon etwas weniger "harmlos" als Dead by Daylight aus, auch wenn das Grundprinzip ähnlich sein mag. Bei DbD gibt es doch eigentlich keine klassischen Finisher. Wenn man erwischt wird, spritzt Blut und man kriecht rum, bis man an den Haken gehängt wird, was auch nicht besonders akurat dargestellt ist. [emoji6]

Und warum man solche Spiele spielt? Katharsis? 
DbD habe ich bislang nur im LP gesehen, da hatten die Leute allerdings viel Spaß. Ein wenig so wie früher beim Räuber und Gendarm spielen.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und warum man solche Spiele spielt? Katharsis?
> DbD habe ich bislang nur im LP gesehen, da hatten die Leute allerdings viel Spaß. Ein wenig so wie früher beim Räuber und Gendarm spielen.


Ich bin mir sicher, dass man dasselbe Spielprinzip auch in einem wenig gewalttätigen Kontext umsetzen könnte. Früher beim Räuber und Gendarm spielen ging das ja auch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2016)

"Fangen" das Videogame? [emoji6]

Ich stecke nicht in der Materie drin und weiß nicht, inwieweit da das "Good men Dream what Bad Men Do"-Prinzip greift, aber da wird schon was dran sein. Katharsis halt. [emoji6]


----------



## Eniman (5. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Leute, die das spielen wollen? Irgendwie muss man dazu schon ein bisschen psychopathisch veranlagt sein...


Dem kann ich zustimmen, zumindest muss man soziopathisch veranlagt sein.



golani79 schrieb:


> lol .. der Hr. Dr. Dr. Scholdarr hat wohl eine Diagnose gestellt


Undurchdachter, provozierender Kommentar ohne jeden Beleg. Kontraproduktiv. 
Vom Jahrgang 1979 kann man mehr erwarten.



golani79 schrieb:


> Bist ja auf Ignore - nur zeigts den Schmarrn halt in den Quotes an und bei Tapatalk funktioniert Ignore so wie es aussieht gar nicht.
> 
> Ich stolpere also zwangsläufig über deine Posts ...
> 
> ...


Wenn du wüsstest wie viele Menschen auf der Welt psychopathisch und/oder soziopathisch veranlagt sind, du würdest dich nicht mehr vor die Tür trauen. 11.000 Leute ist da eine lächerlich kleine Zahl. Du versuchst dich zu rechtfertigen, aber da kommt nur Stuss. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nicht alle Menschen mögen Splatterfilme.


Ich schaue hin und wieder mal solche Filme, aber dieses Spiel empfinde ich trotzdem als absolut widerlich und abstoßend. Es macht einen großen Unterschied, ob solche Todesanimationen realistisch und in der realen Welt umsetzbar sind und gegen wen oder was sie ausgeführt werden. Dämonen in Doom oder diese absolut lächerlichen Animationen in Mortal Kombat kann ein David aus München nicht umsetzen, egal wie sehr er es will. Mit einer Axt oder Machete in einem Regionalzug unbeteiligte Passanten angreifen hingegen schon.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2016)

Eniman schrieb:


> Mit einer Axt oder Machete in einem Regionalzug unbeteiligte Passanten angreifen hingegen schon.



Dafür braucht es aber kein 13th. Es reicht die reale Welt, die uns tagtäglich in den Nachrichten oder im Internet gezeigt wird. Gerade Propagandaseiten verhüllen Gewalt nicht, so wie das vielleicht eine Nachrichtensendung in der ARD macht. Und war das nicht die BILD, die damals unzensierte Bilder aus Falludscha gezeigt hat?


----------



## Eniman (5. September 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es aber kein 13th. Es reicht die reale Welt, die uns tagtäglich in den Nachrichten oder im Internet gezeigt wird. Gerade Propagandaseiten verhüllen Gewalt nicht, so wie das vielleicht eine Nachrichtensendung in der ARD macht. Und war das nicht die BILD, die damals unzensierte Bilder aus Falludscha gezeigt hat?


Es macht einen großen Unterschied solche Nachher-Bilder zu sehen oder eine aktiv handelnde Person zu steuern, die diese Gewalt ausführt.

Wie gesagt, ich bin weiterhin auf der Spielerseite in der Killerspieldebatte, aber real reproduzierbare Gewaltdarstellung, die so ausgeprägt ist und auch keinem "höheren Gut" wie die Schlacht in einem Krieg oder einer anderen Geschichte, die zu einem Ziel führt, untergeordnet ist, sondern einfach stumpfes Metzeln gegen wehrlose Opfer ohne Sinn und Verstand ist, ist hier ganz anders zu bewerten. Wer die Filme kennt, weiß, dass Letzteres auf Fr 13th zutrifft.

Soziopathie und im krasseren Fall auch Psychopathie sind hier eindeutig die richtigen Stichworte.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2016)

Auch wenn du sagst, dass du auf der Spielerseite, argumentierst du aber wie ein Gegner. Die Beispiele, die du zuvor genannt hast, hatten doch keinen Bezug zu Spielen. 

Und ob es jetzt ein gezielter Kopfschuss im Weltkriegsshooter ist und sich jemand als "cooler" Scharfschütze sieht, oder ob es ein Metzelkiller ist: bei falsch gepolten Menschen kann doch demnach beides zur Eskalation führen, wenn man es schon so betrachtet.

Ergo: alle Spiele abschaffen, in denen Töten cool inszeniert wird?


----------



## Eniman (5. September 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Auch wenn du sagst, dass du auf der Spielerseite, argumentierst du aber wie ein Gegner. Die Beispiele, die du zuvor genannt hast, hatten doch keinen Bezug zu Spielen.
> 
> Und ob es jetzt ein gezielter Kopfschuss im Weltkriegsshooter ist und sich jemand als "cooler" Scharfschütze sieht, oder ob es ein Metzelkiller ist: bei falsch gepolten Menschen kann doch demnach beides zur Eskalation führen, wenn man es schon so betrachtet.
> 
> Ergo: alle Spiele abschaffen, in denen Töten cool inszeniert wird?


Stichpunktartig ist vielleicht leichter verständlich, es geht mir um
- extremste Gewaltdarstellung an wehrlosen Opfern, die sogar ein Manhunt in den Schatten stellt,
- leicht und jedem zugängliche Waffen und
- dass leider in diesem Zusammenhang heutzutage (und schon früher) jeder minderjährige Teenager an jedes Spiel herankommt, wenn er es nur will.

Mit diesem Blickwinkel scheint mir Fr 13th eine Amoklaufsimulation zu sein. Simulation ist hier bei dem Opferverhalten aber sicher das falsche Wort.




Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ergo: alle Spiele abschaffen, in denen *Töten cool inszeniert* wird?


Deine Wortwahl solltest du überdenken.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2016)

Eniman schrieb:


> Deine Wortwahl solltest du überdenken.



Nein, ich hätte das Wort cool nur "cool" schreiben sollen, dann wäre es verständlicher.


----------



## Eniman (5. September 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nein, ich hätte das Wort cool nur "cool" schreiben sollen, dann wäre es verständlicher.


Meine Ferndiagnose erklärt weitere sachliche Diskussionen für "gegen die Wand reden". 

Ich hoffe du konntest immerhin nun meinen Standpunkt nach der stichpunktartigen Zusammenfassung aufnehmen. Vielen sind längere Ausführungen ja zu kompliziert und können diese nicht aufnehmen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (5. September 2016)

Interessante Richtung, in die sich das hier bewegt. Gab es bei Dead Space damals eigentlich auch soviel Geschrei à la "Nur psychopath spielen das"? Da fand ich die Todesszenen um einiges härter:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZQWDDFF_2k


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2016)

Eniman schrieb:


> Meine Ferndiagnose erklärt weitere sachliche Diskussionen für "gegen die Wand reden".
> 
> Ich hoffe du konntest immerhin nun meinen Standpunkt nach der stichpunktartigen Zusammenfassung aufnehmen. Vielen sind längere Ausführungen ja zu kompliziert und können diese nicht aufnehmen.



Bitte was? 

So etwas habe ich hier tatsächlich noch nie erlebt. [emoji3]

Du hast mich offensichtlich vollkommen falsch verstanden. 

Meine Ferndiagnose für dich spare ich mir an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Interessante Richtung, in die sich das hier bewegt. Gab es bei Dead Space damals eigentlich auch soviel Geschrei à la "Nur psychopath spielen das"? Da fand ich die Todesszenen um einiges härter:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZQWDDFF_2k


1) "Ein bisschen psychopathisch veranlagt" =/= "Psychopath". Ich persönlich denke nicht, dass jeder, der Spaß an einem solchen Spiel empfinden, ein Psychopath ist. Aber ich denk schon, dass man sich selbst vielleicht mal hinterfragen sollte, warum man evtl. Spaß daran empfindet und ob es nicht vielleicht bessere Alternativen gibt, die eigene Zeit zu verbringen (auch im Hinblick auf die eigene Gedankenwelt).

2) Es geht nicht um den Gewaltgrad der Todesszenen sondern um den Kontext, in der diese Tötungsszenen stattfinden. Bei Dead Space kämpft man gegen Monster etc. ums nackte Überleben. Töten oder getötet werden. Bei diesem Spiel hier tötet der Spieler praktisch aus Spaß am Töten bzw. weil die eigene Spielerfigur eben ein psychopathischer Irrer ist. Das ist imo schon ein bedeutsamer Unterschied. Es geht imo auch um die Frage der "Hineinversetzung". Warum verspüre ich die Lust mich in einen psychopathischen Killer hineinzuversetzen? Ich finde das seltsam. Klar kann man auch ähnlich argumentieren bei der Frage, warum man sich in einen Soldaten hineinversetzen will, aber da besteht imo immer noch ein kleiner Unterschied, auch wieder im Kontext. Wie gesagt, der Soldat will eigentlich Gutes tun oder auch vielleicht nur überleben. Der irre Killer hingegen will einfach nur töten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2016)

Lauter Psychos in diesem Thread. Schlimm, schlimm... 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cicero (5. September 2016)

@PCGames: Muss das sein? Hättet ihr nicht zumindest eine Anmeldebeschränkung zum Anschauen einbauen können?
Ist echt ein bisschen zu heftig. Bitte ändern!

Zum Spiel an sich: Ich finde auch die Darstellungen in Mortal Kombat zu übertrieben, von Hatred gar nicht mal angefangen. Meiner Meinung nach braucht es diese Art der Gewaltdarstellung wirklich nicht. Und ja: auch nicht in Filmen, zB Saw.


----------



## PCamateur (5. September 2016)

Eniman schrieb:


> Seit Half-Life spiele ich Spiele, auch gelegentlich sehr brutale wie Manhunt, Postal 2 und zuletzt Doom...
> Aber dieses Spiel hat es zum ersten Mal geschafft mich *anzuwidern*. Hatred fand ich geschmacklos und dumm, aber angewidert hat es mich noch nicht. Doch hier ist die Gewaltdarstellung zu detailliert, zu gewaltverliebt, als wäre das Gehirn abgestorben, als wären die Entwickler heimliche Snuff-Produzenten.
> 
> Ich war immer ein Verfechter auf der Spielerseite in der Killerspieldebatte, aber bei diesem Spiel muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man aus der heutigen Jugend Soziopathen züchtet. Erfurt, Winnenden, München, alle paar Jahre wieder, zum Glück sind hier die Waffengesetze nicht wie in den USA, sonst wäre die Frequenz deutlich höher.
> Man kann nur hoffen, dass solche Spiele nicht in die Hände Heranwachsender kommen.



Manhunt war dir nicht zu heftig, aber dieser trashige Trailer schafft es dich anzuekeln? Inwiefern waren die Todesarten bei Manhunt 2 humaner und züchten keine "Soziopathen"? Die Grafik mochte etwas schlechter sein, allerdings von der Darstellung her gleich, sodass man nicht weniger Details erkennen konnte. 

Nur so zur Erinnerung: 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_cLpnTY_Crs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




NIcht nur auf dich bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein wird die Debatte hier gleich scheinheilig geführt wie bei jedem anderen vermeintlich brutalen Shocker-Spiel, das uns den spielgewordenen Antichristen gebärt. Egal ob es Manhunt, Postal, Hatred oder eben jetzt Friday the 13th ist. Die Namen ändern sich, die Debatte bleibt gleich scheinheilig und emotional. 

Jedes Mal kommt ein heftiger Trailer / ein Spiel mit expliziter Gewaltdarstellung, für jemanden über schreitet es eine *persönliche *Grenze und sagt: "Spiel XY fand ich ja noch ok, aber das geht entschieden zu weit". Nein geht es nicht. Nur weil es einem Einzelnen nicht gefällt, geht es nicht zu weit. Das geht so weit, dass sich dann Leute, die sich sonst über die Zensur in Spielen aufregen, auf einmal Verbote fordern. Wer Hakenkreuze in Wolfenstein ok findet, die Gewaltdarstellung im Spíel XY aber nicht, führt die Debatte scheinheilig. Man kann nicht Zensur prinzipiell ablehnen, in selektiven Einzelfällen, dann aber befürworten. Denn das eine überschreitet die persönliche Grenze halt nicht, das andere schon. Das wäre so, wie wenn ich bei Filmen sagen würde: "Hostel fand ich cool, aber Texas Chainsaw Massacre, das geht zu weit. Wer sich sowas ansieht ist ein Psychopath!"

Wenn man dieses Thema anschneidet, kann man sagen, dass die ganze Spiele-Industrie ein "Gewaltproblem", Gewalt und Töten in Spielen ist ja keine Innovation von Friday the 13th. Das Problem hier bei einzelnen Entwicklern oder Spielen (egal ob Manhunt, Hatred oder sonst irgendein Spiel) zu orten, ist verfehlt.


----------



## Eniman (5. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Bei diesem Spiel hier tötet der Spieler praktisch *aus Spaß am Töten* bzw. weil die eigene Spielerfigur eben ein psychopathischer Irrer ist. Das ist imo schon ein bedeutsamer Unterschied. Es geht imo auch um die Frage der "*Hineinversetzung*". Warum verspüre ich die Lust mich in einen psychopathischen Killer hineinzuversetzen?


Du bringst die Sache auf den Punkt!



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> 
> So etwas habe ich hier tatsächlich noch nie erlebt. [emoji3]
> 
> ...


Du kannst Tötungsanimation gerne als spektakulär beschreiben, aber das eindeutig positiv wertende Adjektiv "cool" sollte einem Empathie empfindenden Menschen, der die Pubertät hinter sich gelassen hat, sauer aufstoßen. 
Vielleicht hast du mich da ja auch falsch verstanden und wir reden aneinander vorbei.


Edit:


PCamateur schrieb:


> Manhunt war dir nicht zu heftig, aber dieser trashige Trailer schafft es dich anzuekeln? Inwiefern waren die Todesarten bei Manhunt 2 humaner und züchten keine "Soziopathen"? Die Grafik mochte etwas schlechter sein, allerdings von der Darstellung her gleich, sodass man nicht weniger Details erkennen konnte.
> 
> NIcht nur auf dich bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein wird die Debatte hier gleich scheinheilig geführt wie bei jedem anderen vermeintlich brutalen Shocker-Spiel, das uns den spielgewordenen Antichristen gebärt. Egal ob es Manhunt, Postal, Hatred oder eben jetzt Friday the 13th ist. Die Namen ändern sich, die Debatte bleibt gleich scheinheilig und emotional.
> 
> ...


Manhunt 2 habe ich nie gespielt, im ersten Teil meine ich jedoch in Erinnerung zu haben, dass alle Gegner die Spielfigur auch töten würden, würde man den Spieß nicht umdrehen. Dies tun die klassischen "Wir gehen alleine in den dunklen Wald"-Teenager in Splatterfilmen und in Fr 13th nicht, siehe Kommentar von *Scholdarr*.
Auch ist natürlich durch heutige Technik die Darstellung im Vergleich zu Manhunt vorangeschritten. Wie sich dann noch die sterbenden Leute in dem Fr 13th Trailer auf dem Boden bewegen, grenzt an Perversion. (siehe den Kill mit dem Dolch im Hals durch den Mund)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. September 2016)

Eniman schrieb:


> Du kannst Tötungsanimation gerne als spektakulär beschreiben, aber das eindeutig positiv wertende Adjektiv "cool" sollte einem Empathie empfindenden Menschen, der die Pubertät hinter sich gelassen hat, sauer aufstoßen.
> Vielleicht hast du mich da ja auch falsch verstanden und wir reden aneinander vorbei.



Siehst du, du hast mich falsch verstanden und statt normal mit mir zu diskutieren, hast du es vorgezogen, mich mehr oder weniger subtil zu beleidigen und das Missverstehen meinerseits zu suchen. 

Dass ich das Wort "cool" verwendet habe, sollte ich keiner Weise bedeuten, dass ich die Animationen selbst so bezeichnen würde. 

Daher ja auch der spätere Einwand, dass ich das Wort in "..." hätte setzen sollen, um kenntlich zu machen,  dass ich damit lediglich die Art und Weise meine, wie die Inszenierung auf den ein oder anderen Spieler wirken kann.  
Ich hatte da die Jugendlichen im Hinterkopf, welche im Saturn vor dem Regal mit den Weltkriegsshootern stehen und es als "cool" empfinden, wenn sie Gegner mit Kopfschüssen töten, am besten noch mit Zeitlupenfunktion. 
Sprich: natürlich kann man die Tötungen in 13th geschmacklos, fragwürdig und überflüssig empfinden. 
Aber man kann im gleichen Atemzug hinterfragen, ob man dann bei Shootern, bei denen man zwar auf der Seite der (vermeidlich) Guten steht, aber dennoch in einer Art und Weise tötet, die so inszeniert ist, dass es "stylisch, lässig und cool" aussieht/inszeniert ist und der Spieler je nach Typ nicht mehr abstrahiert, nicht ähnlich streng urteilen sollte. 

Das war alles. 
Ich hoffe, du hast es jetzt begriffen, ich weiß nämlich nicht, wie ich es plausibler formulieren kann.

Und komm runter von der persönlichen Schiene. Ich habe Menschen beim Sterben begleitet. Du musst mir sicherlich nicht mit  Empathie ankommen.


----------



## Eniman (5. September 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Siehst du, du hast mich falsch verstanden und statt normal mit mir zu diskutieren, hast du es vorgezogen, mich mehr oder weniger subtil zu beleidigen und das Missverstehen meinerseits zu suchen.
> 
> Dass ich das Wort "cool" verwendet habe, sollte ich keiner Weise bedeuten, dass ich die Animationen selbst so bezeichnen würde.
> 
> ...


Okay, ja da habe ich dich in der Tat falsch verstanden und ist dem schriftlichem Weg verschuldet, da haben wir aneinander vorbeigeschrieben. Bei deiner Wortwahl konnte man leider nicht herauslesen, dass du letztendlich andere meinst. Mit deinem zweiten Kommentar "cool" statt cool konnte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nichts mehr anfangen, der Sinn hat sich mir nicht erschlossen.

Als Pubertierender fand ich damals Manhunt und Postal 2 auch nur interessant, weil es Grenzen durchbrochen und provoziert hat. Spielerisch war es schlecht und nach wenigen Missionen habe ich es nicht mehr gespielt. Das tun Pubertierende leider so, nur Gefährdete können da natürlich in ungesunde Fantasien abrutschen. Natürlich kann man da dann wieder auf die populäre Schiene wechseln und gleich alle Spiele in einen Topf werfen, ich bin aber der Meinung man muss mit dem Kontext differenzieren. Wird getötet, um Spaß am Töten zu empfinden mit entsprechenden extremen Gewaltdarstellungen (Fr 13th, Hatred), oder um "in der Mission des Spiels voranzukommen" (99% aller anderen).
Ein guter Horrorfilm kommt auch gänzlich ohne Blut aus. The Awakening ist da ein Beispiel, ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber Saw und Hostel arbeiten ja ausschließlich mit Ekel und Gewalt.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Man kann nicht Zensur prinzipiell ablehnen, in selektiven Einzelfällen, dann aber befürworten. Denn das eine überschreitet die persönliche Grenze halt nicht, das andere schon. Das wäre so, wie wenn ich bei Filmen sagen würde: "Hostel fand ich cool, aber Texas Chainsaw Massacre, das geht zu weit. Wer sich sowas ansieht ist ein Psychopath!"


Ich lehne Zensur prinzipiell ab, so auch in diesem Fall. Dennoch bleibe ich dabei, dass man imo vielleicht mal selbst darüber nachdenken sollte, warum man jetzt ein solches Spiel spielen möchte. Selbstreflexion ist oft eh viel besser als schlichte Verbote.



> Wenn man dieses Thema anschneidet, kann man sagen, dass die ganze Spiele-Industrie ein "Gewaltproblem", Gewalt und Töten in Spielen ist ja keine Innovation von Friday the 13th. Das Problem hier bei einzelnen Entwicklern oder Spielen (egal ob Manhunt, Hatred oder sonst irgendein Spiel) zu orten, ist verfehlt.


Noch mal: Es geht nicht nur um die Gewalt an sich, sondern um den Kontext, in der diese stattfindet. Die Motivation, warum der Spieler virtuell tötet, ist imo schon von Bedeutung für die Diskussion.


----------



## PCamateur (5. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich lehne Zensur prinzipiell ab, so auch in diesem Fall. Dennoch bleibe ich dabei, dass man imo vielleicht mal selbst darüber nachdenken sollte, warum man jetzt ein solches Spiel spielen möchte. Selbstreflexion ist oft eh viel besser als schlichte Verbote.



Ich schätze mal, dass die Gründe ganz unterschiedlich sind. Das KANN die explizite Gewaltdarstellung sein (einen Splatterfilm schaut man sich ja auch nicht unbedingt wegen der Romantik an), da es sich aber um ein MP-Spiel handelt, so wie ich das verstehe, kann es genauso gut ein kompetitiver Gedanke sein, wo die Gewalt nur als Beiwerk dazugibt. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist nicht die Motivation entscheidend, warum man ein Spiel spielt, sondern viel mehr, wie es im Nachhinein auf einen wirkt und was man aus dieser Erfahrung macht. Wenn jemand Hatred oder Manhunt spielt,  vor dem Rechner sitzt und sagt "boah ist das geil ey" und dabei freudige Erregung verspürt, hat derjenige sicherlich ein Problem und die angesprochenen psychopathischen Züge. 

Wenn ich aber das gleiche Spiel spiele und mir denke, wie heftig das ist und mich beim Abschlachten von Zivililsten sogar noch Scheisse fühle, wird es um die Empathie nicht so schlecht stehen. 

Die Motivation kann bei beiden Beispielen die gleiche sein. Entscheidend ist, was sie draus machen. 



> Noch mal: Es geht nicht nur um die Gewalt an sich, sondern um den  Kontext, in der diese stattfindet. Die Motivation, warum der Spieler  virtuell tötet, ist imo schon von Bedeutung für die Diskussion.



Eine moralische Frage. Gibt es gute und schlechte Gewalt bzw. gutes und schlechtes Töten? Ist es also richtig seinen Gegner zu exekutieren, wenn er der vermeintlich Böse ist? 

Der Kontext kann ja mehrere "Schichten" haben bei Videospielen: 
- Töte ich weil es die Story vorgibt (beliebiger Shooter)
- Töte ich weil es das Missionsziel ist (berüchtigtes Flughafenlevel CoD)
- Könnte ich ohne Töten durchkommen (Dishonored) 
- Töte ich aus Spaß / weil ich es kann (GTA)
- Töte ich weil ich dafür virtuell belohnt werde (MP-Shooter)

und natürlich nicht zuletzt in welcher Welt spielt das Spiel. Und gerade dieser Punkt ist für die Diskussion, wenn man schon Abstufungen und moralische Wertungen *virtueller *Tode vornimmt, nicht ganz unwichtig. Und gerade bei diesem Spiel kann ich es nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bei Hatred fand ich die Diskussion auch schon übertrieben, aber ein Stück weit nachvollziehbar. "realistische" Welt, heutige Zeit und nicht zuletzt aktuell wie nie zuvor. 

Hier geht es um einen Untoten mit einer Hockeymaske der mit einer Machete Teenies im Wald umbringt. Soweit so schlimm, aber wenn der Stoff auf dem das ganze basiert schon so schlimm ist, dann müsste ja der Film auch für Empörung sorgen (kam ja auch vor ein paar Jahren ein Remake). Es ist ein komplett fiktives Geschehen, basierend auf einem Filmuniversum.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist nicht die Motivation entscheidend, warum man ein Spiel spielt, sondern viel mehr, wie es im Nachhinein auf einen wirkt und was man aus dieser Erfahrung macht. Wenn jemand Hatred oder Manhunt spielt,  vor dem Rechner sitzt und sagt "boah ist das geil ey" und dabei freudige Erregung verspürt, hat derjenige sicherlich ein Problem und die angesprochenen psychopathischen Züge.
> 
> Wenn ich aber das gleiche Spiel spiele und mir denke, wie heftig das ist und mich beim Abschlachten von Zivililsten sogar noch Scheisse fühle, wird es um die Empathie nicht so schlecht stehen.
> 
> Die Motivation kann bei beiden Beispielen die gleiche sein. Entscheidend ist, was sie draus machen.


Die Frage ist dann aber auch, warum ich überhaupt ein Spiel zocken will, bei dem ich keine freudige Erregung verspüre. 



> Eine moralische Frage. Gibt es gute und schlechte Gewalt bzw. gutes und schlechtes Töten? Ist es also richtig seinen Gegner zu exekutieren, wenn er der vermeintlich Böse ist?[/Qutoe]
> Klar ist das eine moralische Frage und das ist ja auch ok so. Nur geht es hier um einen glasklaren Kontext in dem ein irren Mörder einfach irgendwelchen unschuldigen Teenager abschlachtet. Ich denke mal, dass wir hier übereinstimmen können, dass die Moral hier ziemlich eindeutig ist in der Form, dass sie überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PCamateur (5. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann aber auch, warum ich überhaupt ein Spiel zocken will, bei dem ich keine freudige Erregung verspüre.



Warum sollte ich mir "Das Leben ist schön" oder "Schindlers Liste" ansehen, wenn ich nicht freudig erregt bin? Es geht nicht immer um freudige Erregung. Man kann auch Medien aller Art konsumieren, eben um sich zu gruseln, nachdenklich, traurig, etc. zu werden. Es steht nicht immer "freudige Erregung" im Vordergrund. 

Gerade bei Spielen, die durch die Brutalität so "gehyped" werden, ist die Motivation von 90 % es einfach zu probieren, weil man irgendwo gehört hat, wie "überkrass" das ist. Entscheidend ist, wie gesagt, ob man dann reflektiert, was man gespielt hat, oder es solange spielt bis man es im RL umsetzt. 



> Klar ist das eine moralische Frage und das ist ja auch ok so. Nur geht  es hier um einen glasklaren Kontext in dem ein irren Mörder einfach  irgendwelchen unschuldigen Teenager abschlachtet. Ich denke mal, dass  wir hier übereinstimmen können, dass die Moral hier ziemlich eindeutig  ist in der Form, dass sie überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist.



Naja dadurch, dass es sich um einen Untoten handelt, hab ich mir bei Jason eigentlich noch nie die Moralfrage gestellt. Natürlich ist es, wenn man es so sagt schon unmoralisch, nur handelt es sich halt nicht um einen "Mörder" sondern um einen unrealistischen Fantasiecharakter. Die Moralfrage wird halt ad absurdum geführt, wenn man bedenkt dass es sich einen von den Toten auferstandenen, ertrunkenen Jungen handelt, der Rache will. 



> Ich finde, dass man die Diskussion um Verbote und die Diskussion um den  Spielinhalt an sich trennen sollte. Wie gesagt, ich spreche hier nicht  von Verboten. Ich spreche davon, dass jeder sich selbst fragen sollte,  ob das noch "gute" Unterhaltung bietet und ob der Konsum eines solchen  Spiels wirklich nötig bzw. gut für einen selbst ist. Keine Ahnung, aber  ich kann mir keine positive Assoziation mit dem Spielercharakter  vorstellen. Und noch mal, warum sollte ich ein Spiel spielen, das mir  keine freudige Erregung bereitet? Warum sollte ich ein Spiel spielen,  dass mich eher anekelt?



Von Verboten hab ich im zitierten Absatz auch nicht gesprochen, es ging rein um die Debatte. 

Du sagst es ganz richtig, jeder muss sich selbst fragen. Gute Unterhaltung muss eben nicht freudige Erregung bieten. Gute Unterhaltung ist viel facettenreicher. Sei es nun weil eine traurige Geschichte so gut erzählt ist, dass dir alles im Hals stecken bleibt oder weil ein Horrorfilm so gut inszeniert ist, dass du dich 2 Tage nur noch bei Licht schlafen traust. Kommt halt auf den individuellen Geschmack an, aber gut unterhalten können beide Szenarien. Das gleiche gilt für positive Assoziationen mit dem Spielcharakter. In erster Linie geht es um gute Unterhaltung. 

Manhunt 2 z. B. hab ich vor Jahren mal gespielt. Probiert hab ichs ursprünglich wegen der Diskussion darüber. Ich fand allerdings die Atmosphäre unheimlich dicht und die Geschichte ganz interessant. Also hab ichs durchgespielt. Nicht weil ich das Töten so toll fand, sondern weil ich das Ende wissen wollte. Während dem Spielen empfand ich auch keine "Freude" in dem Sinn, aber durch die dichte Atmosphäre war ich fasziniert und dadurch auch gut unterhalten. 



> und ich tatsächlich  freudige Erregung empfinde, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass man das mal  durchaus reflektieren sollte und vielleicht auch in diesem Fall bewusst  auf den Konsum verzichtet, praktisch im eigenen Interesse. Denn die  eigene Gedankenwelt wird dadurch bestimmt auch nicht besser. Es gibt  doch so viele positive, schöne Erfahrungen im Leben. Aber solche  Erfahrungen wie in diesem Spiel sind imo eine Büchse der Pandora.



Leute die quasi "geil" werden, wenn sie virtuell Menschen abschlachten, reflektieren nicht. Und wenn du als gesunder Mensch nicht gerade 12 Stunden am Tag Manhunt spielst und die restlichen 12 Stunden Underground-Snuff-Pornos schaust, wird es deine Gedankenwelt recht gut vertragen. Wie gesagt, muss es bei Medienkonsum nicht unbedingt um positive oder schöne Erfahrungen gehen. Manchmal ist eine "Gänsehaut" bei einem Film die richtige Unterhaltung. Ist halt in dem Sinn keine positive Erfahrung. 

Was mich an der ganzen Diskussion immer am meisten stört, sind eben Leute, die sich moralisch überlegen fühlen, bestimmen, dass dieses und jenes zu weit geht / nicht gut ist / etc. und dann als moralische Instanz agieren. Sei es nun, ob sie ein Verbot fordern oder ein Ferndiagnose für 11.000 Menschen stellen.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mir "Das Leben ist schön" oder "Schindlers Liste" ansehen, wenn ich nicht freudig erregt bin? Es geht nicht immer um freudige Erregung. Man kann auch Medien aller Art konsumieren, eben um sich zu gruseln, nachdenklich, traurig, etc. zu werden. Es steht nicht immer "freudige Erregung" im Vordergrund.


Ich rede hier nicht von Medien im Allgemeinen, sondern ganz speziell um Spiele und noch spezieller um dieses Spiel. Das Leben ist schön und Schindlers Liste haben andere Wirkebenen und bestechen durch die diversen Botschaften, die sie vermitteln. Sie führen uns unsere Wirklichkeit in all ihren Facetten vor Augen und ermöglichen uns dadurch, etwas über uns zu lernen. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das auch auf dieses Spiel zutrifft. 



> Gerade bei Spielen, die durch die Brutalität so "gehyped" werden, ist die Motivation von 90 % es einfach zu probieren, weil man irgendwo gehört hat, wie "überkrass" das ist. Entscheidend ist, wie gesagt, ob man dann reflektiert, was man gespielt hat, oder es solange spielt bis man es im RL umsetzt.


Noch mal, es geht nicht darum, ob das später im RL umsetzt. Das halte ich auch für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich in 99,9% aller Fälle, selbst bei denjenigen, die das Abschlachten "geil" finden. Es geht in der Tat darum, das eigene Verhalten zu reflektieren, aber imo nicht nur nach dem Konsum, sondern schon vorher, und zwar im ganz eigenen Interesse.



> Naja dadurch, dass es sich um einen Untoten handelt, hab ich mir bei Jason eigentlich noch nie die Moralfrage gestellt. Natürlich ist es, wenn man es so sagt schon unmoralisch, nur handelt es sich halt nicht um einen "Mörder" sondern um einen unrealistischen Fantasiecharakter. Die Moralfrage wird halt ad absurdum geführt, wenn man bedenkt dass es sich einen von den Toten auferstandenen, ertrunkenen Jungen handelt, der Rache will.


Die Situation ändert sich aber, wenn ich praktisch selbst dieser auferstandene Untote werde. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass durch die Maske der Fantasiecharakter ja gerade reduziert wird. Jason sieht durch die Maske nicht aus wie ein Fabelwesen, sondern wie ein Mensch.



> Du sagst es ganz richtig, jeder muss sich selbst fragen. Gute Unterhaltung muss eben nicht freudige Erregung bieten. Gute Unterhaltung ist viel facettenreicher. Sei es nun weil eine traurige Geschichte so gut erzählt ist, dass dir alles im Hals stecken bleibt oder weil ein Horrorfilm so gut inszeniert ist, dass du dich 2 Tage nur noch bei Licht schlafen traust. Kommt halt auf den individuellen Geschmack an, aber gut unterhalten können beide Szenarien. Das gleiche gilt für positive Assoziationen mit dem Spielcharakter. In erster Linie geht es um gute Unterhaltung.


Das ist alles richtig, aber was ist es denn genau, was die Faszination dieses Spiels hier ausmacht, wenn es keine Freude machen soll, den Spielercharakter zu spielen? Will mir das Spiel was sagen? Über was genau soll ich nachdenken? Warum soll ich dieses Spiel spielen? Was ist der Kick?



> Manhunt 2 z. B. hab ich vor Jahren mal gespielt. Probiert hab ichs ursprünglich wegen der Diskussion darüber. Ich fand allerdings die Atmosphäre unheimlich dicht und die Geschichte ganz interessant. Also hab ichs durchgespielt. Nicht weil ich das Töten so toll fand, sondern weil ich das Ende wissen wollte. Während dem Spielen empfand ich auch keine "Freude" in dem Sinn, aber durch die dichte Atmosphäre war ich fasziniert und dadurch auch gut unterhalten.


Nichts davon trifft imo auf dieses Spiel zu. Es geht hier nicht um Manhunt.



> Was mich an der ganzen Diskussion immer am meisten stört, sind eben Leute, die sich moralisch überlegen fühlen, bestimmen, dass dieses und jenes zu weit geht / nicht gut ist / etc. und dann als moralische Instanz agieren. Sei es nun, ob sie ein Verbot fordern oder ein Ferndiagnose für 11.000 Menschen stellen.


Keine Ahnung, wie du darauf kommst, dass ich als "moralische Instanz" agieren würde. Es geht hier auch gar nicht um Moral. Es geht um die Reflexion des eigenen Verhaltens. Und scheinbar teilen wir doch die Auffassung, dass eine "normale" Identifizierung mit dem Hauptcharakter hier fragwürdig ist. Du sagst ja selbst, dass es nicht gesund wäre, wenn man es "geil" findet, mit dem Spielercharaktere andere abzuschlachten. Aber was du mir nicht sagst ist, warum ich denn nun dieses Spiel spielen sollte.


----------



## PCamateur (5. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich rede hier nicht von Medien im Allgemeinen, sondern ganz speziell um Spiele und noch spezieller um dieses Spiel. Das Leben ist schön und Schindlers Liste haben andere Wirkebenen und bestechen durch die diversen Botschaften, die sie vermitteln. Sie führen uns unsere Wirklichkeit in all ihren Facetten vor Augen und ermöglichen uns dadurch, etwas über uns zu lernen. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das auch auf dieses Spiel zutrifft.



Das können Spiele auch. Ein Mass Effect wirkt auf den Spieler anders als Serious Sam. Da es sich um ein MP-Spiel handelt, ist natürlich fraglich was es storymäßig zu bieten hat. Bleibt abzuwarten, was JETZT auf dieses Spiel zutrifft weiß man nicht.



> Die Situation ändert sich aber, wenn ich praktisch selbst dieser  auferstandene Untote werde. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass durch die  Maske der Fantasiecharakter ja gerade reduziert wird. Jason sieht durch  die Maske nicht aus wie ein Fabelwesen, sondern wie ein Mensch.



Die Ausgangssituation ist die gleiche. Mit dem Argument, dass man "selbst zum Untoten" wird, suggeriert man, dass man die Wahl hätte. Man entscheidet sich ja nicht bewusst dazu Teenager zu schlachten, das wird durch die Geschichte vorgegeben. Gleich wie bei einem Film ist die Geschichte, aber weitestgehend in Spielen vorgegeben. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass es meinen Input braucht, um die Geschichte zu erzählen. Die Perspektive der Geschichte ändert sich, nicht die Geschichte selbst. 



> Das ist alles richtig, aber was ist es denn genau, was die Faszination  dieses Spiels hier ausmacht, wenn es keine Freude machen soll, den  Spielercharakter zu spielen? Will mir das Spiel was sagen? Über was  genau soll ich nachdenken? Warum soll ich dieses Spiel spielen? Was ist  der Kick?



Was genau ist die Faszination von stumpfen Splatterfilmen? Warum braucht es etwas zum Nachdenken? Abgesehen davon hat das Spiel noch keiner gespielt. Wenn ich schätzen müsste, was den Kick des Spiels ausmacht, ist es die eins gegen sieben (?) Situation, die die beiden "Teams" bewältigen  müssen. Während einer bewaffnet ist und der Rest eben nicht. Der Kick ist wahrscheinlich eher das taktische Vorgehen, als die Gewalt.



> Nichts davon trifft imo auf dieses Spiel zu. Es geht hier nicht um Manhunt.



Nein geht es nicht, aber die Exekutionsanimationen sind vergleichbar und da ich Friday the 13th noch nicht gespielt habe, wollte ich dir eben aufzeigen, dass nicht die Gewalt das Faszinierende ist, sondern in diesem Fall die Atmosphäre. Wer sagt, dass das Spiel nicht z. B. die Atmosphäre der Filme transportiert und allein schon deshalb für Fans der Filme einen Blick wert ist? 



> Es geht hier auch gar nicht um Moral. Es geht um die  Reflexion des eigenen Verhaltens.





> Noch mal, es geht nicht darum, ob das später im RL umsetzt. Das halte  ich auch für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich in 99,9% aller Fälle, selbst bei  denjenigen, die das Abschlachten "geil" finden. Es geht in der Tat  darum, das eigene Verhalten zu reflektieren, aber imo nicht nur nach dem  Konsum, sondern schon vorher, und zwar im ganz eigenen Interesse.



Du wirfst offensichtlich ganz gern mit "Selbstreflexion" um dich, aber was genau meinst du? Soll ich mich, wenn mich ein "brutales" Spiel interessiert, mein Interesse solange hinterfragen, bis ich es mich nicht mehr interessiert? Machst du das bei jedem Spiel? 

Wenn du das durchziehst, wirst du nicht viel spielen. _Was fasziniert mich an Krieg? Was fasziniert mich am Töten von Zivilisten? Was fasziniert mich am Gangster-Dasein? Warum will ich Soldat spielen? Warum will ich den zweiten Weltkrieg, wo Millionen Menschen starben, noch einmal nachspielen? _Auf diese Weise kannst du jedes Spiel hinterfragen und jedes Spiel in dem Gewalt vorkommt dürftest du nicht mehr spielen. Oder kommt es darauf an, ob es die Guten sind? 



> Und scheinbar teilen wir doch die  Auffassung, dass eine "normale" Identifizierung mit dem Hauptcharakter  hier fragwürdig ist. Du sagst ja selbst, dass es nicht gesund wäre, wenn  man es "geil" findet, mit dem Spielercharaktere andere abzuschlachten.  Aber was du mir nicht sagst ist, warum ich denn nun dieses Spiel spielen  sollte.



Ja beim Schlachten nur um des Schlachtens Willen gehen wir konform. Wo wir uns nicht einig sind, ist dass es immer eine "normale Identifizierung" mit dem Hauptcharakter braucht. Oder identifizierst du dich mit Trevor aus GTA V, um ein Beispiel zu nennen. Das kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen, weil ich das Spiel noch nicht kenne. Jetzt eine Empfehlung auszusprechen, wäre genauso falsch wie zu sagen, dass es dich nicht unterhalten kann. Warum es zum Beispiel interessant sein könnte, hab ich oben schon besschrieben.



> Keine Ahnung, wie du darauf kommst, dass ich als "moralische Instanz"  agieren würde.





> Gibt es wirklich Leute, die das spielen wollen? Irgendwie muss man dazu schon ein bisschen psychopathisch veranlagt sein...



Die Frage am Anfang suggeriert, dass du es nicht willst, gefolgt von der Feststellung, dass die, die es wollen leicht psychopathisch sind. Klingt für mich als würdest du dich, darüber sehen und gleichzeitig urteilst du.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. September 2016)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Das können Spiele auch. Ein Mass Effect wirkt auf den Spieler anders als Serious Sam. Da es sich um ein MP-Spiel handelt, ist natürlich fraglich was es storymäßig zu bieten hat. Bleibt abzuwarten, was JETZT auf dieses Spiel zutrifft weiß man nicht.


Ich habe nicht bestritten, dass Videospiele das auch können. Aber richtig, dieses hier eben nicht. Deshalb bringt es auch nichts, überhaupt mit Filmen wie Schindlers Liste zu argumentieren.



> Die Ausgangssituation ist die gleiche. Mit dem Argument, dass man "selbst zum Untoten" wird, suggeriert man, dass man die Wahl hätte. Man entscheidet sich ja nicht bewusst dazu Teenager zu schlachten, das wird durch die Geschichte vorgegeben. Gleich wie bei einem Film ist die Geschichte, aber weitestgehend in Spielen vorgegeben. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass es meinen Input braucht, um die Geschichte zu erzählen. Die Perspektive der Geschichte ändert sich, nicht die Geschichte selbst.


Die Perspektive ist aber von zentraler Bedeutung. Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob man von außen betrachtet oder selber tut.



> Was genau ist die Faszination von stumpfen Splatterfilmen? Warum braucht es etwas zum Nachdenken?


Das braucht es überhaupt nicht. Aber es braucht irgendeine(!) Faszination. Auch bei Splatterfilmen dürfte die Gewalt einen Teil der Faszination ausmachen. Aber es ist eben immer noch eine Außenperspektive. Man ist nur Beobachter. 



> Abgesehen davon hat das Spiel noch keiner gespielt. Wenn ich schätzen müsste, was den Kick des Spiels ausmacht, ist es die eins gegen sieben (?) Situation, die die beiden "Teams" bewältigen  müssen. Während einer bewaffnet ist und der Rest eben nicht. Der Kick ist wahrscheinlich eher das taktische Vorgehen, als die Gewalt.


Wenn die Gewalt irrelevant ist, warum dann dieses Szenario? Taktisches Vorgehen gibt es auch bei zig anderen Spielen und dasselbe Spielprinzip würde auch in einem anderen Kontext ohne diese Art der expliziten Gewalt funktionieren. Es ist aber imo eher so, als würde der Entwickler wollen, dass man das geil findet. Anders kann man imo auch den Trailer hier kaum erklären.



> Nein geht es nicht, aber die Exekutionsanimationen sind vergleichbar und da ich Friday the 13th noch nicht gespielt habe, wollte ich dir eben aufzeigen, dass nicht die Gewalt das Faszinierende ist, sondern in diesem Fall die Atmosphäre. Wer sagt, dass das Spiel nicht z. B. die Atmosphäre der Filme transportiert und allein schon deshalb für Fans der Filme einen Blick wert ist?


Naja, das würde erst mal voraussetzen, dass Fans der Filme diese wegen der Atmosphäre kucken (ich wage das zu bezweifeln in den meisten Fällen). Und wenn der Hersteller sein Spiel aktiv über die Gewalt vermarkten will (siehe Trailer), dann dürfen wir wohl auch davon ausgehen, dass der Entwickler darin zumindest einen Teil der Faszination seines Produktes sieht.



> Du wirfst offensichtlich ganz gern mit "Selbstreflexion" um dich, aber was genau meinst du? Soll ich mich, wenn mich ein "brutales" Spiel interessiert, mein Interesse solange hinterfragen, bis ich es mich nicht mehr interessiert? Machst du das bei jedem Spiel?


Man sollte sich imo ständig hinterfragen, auch in seinem Konsumverhalten oder gerade in seinem Konsumverhalten. Der Mensch ist ein kompliziertes Wesen, das Teil seiner Erfahrungen ist und ständig bewusst und unterbewusst geprägt wird. Was wir machen und tun, entscheidet wer wir sind. Ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass wir nicht jedem Verlangen unreflektiert nachgehen sollten, ja. Und ja, ich versuche auch, mich selbst daran zu halten. 



> Wenn du das durchziehst, wirst du nicht viel spielen. _Was fasziniert mich an Krieg? Was fasziniert mich am Töten von Zivilisten? Was fasziniert mich am Gangster-Dasein? Warum will ich Soldat spielen? Warum will ich den zweiten Weltkrieg, wo Millionen Menschen starben, noch einmal nachspielen? _Auf diese Weise kannst du jedes Spiel hinterfragen und jedes Spiel in dem Gewalt vorkommt dürftest du nicht mehr spielen. Oder kommt es darauf an, ob es die Guten sind?


Ja, darauf kommt es in der Tat an. Wie gesagt, der Kontext ist wichtig. Aber natürlich ist das eine Grauzone. Nur finde ich persönlich, dass dieses Spiel ganz am Ende des Spektrums ist, da wo dunkelgrau in schwarz übergeht. 



> Ja beim Schlachten nur um des Schlachtens Willen gehen wir konform. Wo wir uns nicht einig sind, ist dass es immer eine "normale Identifizierung" mit dem Hauptcharakter braucht. Oder identifizierst du dich mit Trevor aus GTA V, um ein Beispiel zu nennen. Das kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen, weil ich das Spiel noch nicht kenne. Jetzt eine Empfehlung auszusprechen, wäre genauso falsch wie zu sagen, dass es dich nicht unterhalten kann. Warum es zum Beispiel interessant sein könnte, hab ich oben schon besschrieben.


Ja, ich identifiziere mich zu einem gewissen Teil mit jedem Charakter, den ich spiele, auch mit Trevor aus GTA V. Und ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass von allen drei Charakteren Trevor derjenige war, der mir am wenigsten Spaß gemacht hat. Im Fall von GTA muss man aber auch sagen, dass die Ernsthaftigkeit durch den Over-the-top Humor ständig gebrochen wird. Man kommt gar nicht in die Position, die Handlungen der Spielercharaktere wirklich ernst zu nehmen, weil man alle paar Minuten daran erinnert wird, dass das alles nur eine Parodie bzw. eine Satire ist. Auch hier ist also wieder der Kontext wichtig. Ich denke, dass ich deutlich mehr Probleme damit hätte, mit GTA Spaß zu haben, wenn es sich wirklich ernst nehmen würde und die Gewalt eben nicht brechen würde. So etwas sehe ich bei diesem Spiel nicht (bei Hatred war es z.B. auch überhaupt nicht vorhanden).



> Die Frage am Anfang suggeriert, dass du es nicht willst, gefolgt von der Feststellung, dass die, die es wollen leicht psychopathisch sind. Klingt für mich als würdest du dich, darüber sehen und gleichzeitig urteilst du.


Diejenigen, die Freude daran empfinden, mit dem Spielercharakter andere abzuschlachten, halte ich auch nach wie vor für leicht psychopathisch. Das heißt aber keinesfalls, dass ich mich darüber sehe, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich habe mich selbst schon dabei ertappt, dass ich es z.B. geil fand, in alten Hitman spielen Leute einfach sinnlos abzuknallen. Seither versuche ich aber solche Erfahrungen auch aktiv zu vermeiden, weil das imo keine positive Energie hervorruft. Es gibt ja genug Alternativen, seine Zeit mit positiveren Dingen zu verbringen.


----------



## PCamateur (6. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht bestritten, dass Videospiele das auch können. Aber richtig, dieses hier eben nicht. Deshalb bringt es auch nichts, überhaupt mit Filmen wie Schindlers Liste zu argumentieren.



Das hab ich nicht behauptet und kannst du auch nicht wissen.



> Die Perspektive ist aber von zentraler Bedeutung. Es ist ein  himmelweiter Unterschied, ob man von außen betrachtet oder selber tut.



Inwiefern? Man tut es eben nicht selbst. Der Spieler ist Mittel zum Zweck, um die Geschichte fortzusetzen. Es sind eben auch nur Szenen, die sich am Bildschirm abspielen. 



> Das braucht es überhaupt nicht. Aber es braucht irgendeine(!)  Faszination. Auch bei Splatterfilmen dürfte die Gewalt einen Teil der  Faszination ausmachen. Aber es ist eben immer noch eine  Außenperspektive. Man ist nur Beobachter.



Ja und das kannst du noch nicht wissen, was das Spiel angeht. Mit der Außenperspektive und dass man es "selbst tut" kann man eben jede virtuelle Gewalttat moralisch in Frage stellen. Der springende Punkt ist, dass man es eben nicht wirklich tut. 



> Wenn die Gewalt irrelevant ist, warum dann dieses Szenario? Taktisches  Vorgehen gibt es auch bei zig anderen Spielen und dasselbe Spielprinzip  würde auch in einem anderen Kontext ohne diese Art der expliziten Gewalt  funktionieren. Es ist aber imo eher so, als würde der Entwickler  wollen, dass man das geil findet. Anders kann man imo auch den Trailer  hier kaum erklären.



Die Gewalt ist Teil des Szenarios. Das Spiel geht ja mit der Lizenz einher. Jedes Spiel und jeder Film mit expliziter Gewaltdarstellung lebt zumindest zum Teil davon. Nur um die Geschichte zu erzählen, braucht man sie nicht. Und gerade bei Jason würde ein schneller Kopfschuss auch nicht passen. Und natürlich, bei allen diesen Spielen ist die Gewalt und vor allem der damit einhergehende Aufschreie empörter Individuen die beste Werbung. Egal ob Manhunt, Hatred oder eben hier. Das Spielprinzip von Battlefield würde auch mit Paintball-Waffen funktionieren. Trotzdem orientiert man sich an realen Kriegsschauplätzen. Man kann die Gewalt immer weglassen oder minimieren. Aber manchmal trägt sie zur Atmosphäre bei. Und hier könnte das der Fall sein, je nachdem was die Entwickler aus dem Spiel machen. 



> Naja, das würde erst mal voraussetzen, dass Fans der Filme diese wegen  der Atmosphäre kucken (ich wage das zu bezweifeln in den meisten  Fällen). Und wenn der Hersteller sein Spiel aktiv über die Gewalt  vermarkten will (siehe Trailer), dann dürfen wir wohl auch davon  ausgehen, dass der Entwickler darin zumindest einen Teil der Faszination  seines Produktes sieht.



Inwiefern? Wenn du ein Spiel im Herr der Ringe Universum spielst, dann ja auch weil dir die "Atmosphäre" gefällt. Gemeint sind dabei Charaktere, die Welt, das ganze drum herum eben. Jason-Filme schaut man sicher auch nicht wegen den zahlreichen facettenreichen Nebenhandlungen. 



> Man sollte sich imo ständig hinterfragen, auch in seinem Konsumverhalten  oder gerade in seinem Konsumverhalten. Der Mensch ist ein kompliziertes  Wesen, das Teil seiner Erfahrungen ist und ständig bewusst und  unterbewusst geprägt wird. Was wir machen und tun, entscheidet wer wir  sind. Ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass wir nicht jedem Verlangen  unreflektiert nachgehen sollten, ja. Und ja, ich versuche auch, mich  selbst daran zu halten.



Ganz ehrlich, deinen Ansatz in Ehren, aber wenn ich für alles was ich mache und machen will darüber so lange nachdenken muss, würde ich nichts weiterbekommen. Wenn mich so ein Spiel, eine Erfahrung, oder irgendetwas interessiert, dann probier ich es aus. Wichtig ist, was ich daraus mitnehme. 



> Ja, darauf kommt es in der Tat an. Wie gesagt, der Kontext ist wichtig.  Aber natürlich ist das eine Grauzone. Nur finde ich persönlich, dass  dieses Spiel ganz am Ende des Spektrums ist, da wo dunkelgrau in schwarz  übergeht.



Womit wir wieder am Anfang wären. Es ist dein persönliche Grenze. Nichts was andere zu Psychopathen macht. Für dich am Ende des Spektrums. Für mich nicht. Man hat in anderen Spielen schon härtere Exekutionen gesehen und ansonsten gibt der Trailer ja nicht viel her. 



> Ja, ich identifiziere mich zu einem gewissen Teil mit jedem Charakter,  den ich spiele, auch mit Trevor aus GTA V. Und ich muss auch ehrlich  sagen, dass von allen drei Charakteren Trevor derjenige war, der mir am  wenigsten Spaß gemacht hat. Im Fall von GTA muss man aber auch sagen,  dass die Ernsthaftigkeit durch den Over-the-top Humor ständig gebrochen  wird. Man kommt gar nicht in die Position, die Handlungen der  Spielercharaktere wirklich ernst zu nehmen, weil man alle paar Minuten  daran erinnert wird, dass das alles nur eine Parodie bzw. eine Satire  ist. Auch hier ist also wieder der Kontext wichtig. Ich denke, dass ich  deutlich mehr Probleme damit hätte, mit GTA Spaß zu haben, wenn es sich  wirklich ernst nehmen würde und die Gewalt eben nicht brechen würde. So  etwas sehe ich bei diesem Spiel nicht (bei Hatred war es z.B. auch  überhaupt nicht vorhanden).



Wenn die Identifikation mit dem Charakter für dich so wichtig ist, bzw. ein Ausschlusskriterium für ein Spiel, dann wird dieses halt nichts für dich sein. Viel Tiefgang hat der Charakter von Jason ja auch nicht vorzuweisen. 



> Diejenigen, die Freude daran empfinden, mit dem Spielercharakter andere  abzuschlachten, halte ich auch nach wie vor für leicht psychopathisch.  Das heißt aber keinesfalls, dass ich mich darüber sehe, ganz im  Gegenteil. Ich habe mich selbst schon dabei ertappt, dass ich es z.B.  geil fand, in alten Hitman spielen Leute einfach sinnlos abzuknallen.  Seither versuche ich aber solche Erfahrungen auch aktiv zu vermeiden,  weil das imo keine positive Energie hervorruft. Es gibt ja genug  Alternativen, seine Zeit mit positiveren Dingen zu verbringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist kein Argument. Wenn ich ein schlechtes Buch lese, hätte ich die Zeit auch mit "schöneren Dingen" verbringen können. Selbst wenn ich das beste Spiel auf der Welt spiele, könnte ich in der gleichen Zeit "etwas viel Schöneres" tun. Egal wie gut oder schlecht etwas ist, es wird immer etwas Positiveres geben.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2016)

Eniman schrieb:


> Es macht einen großen Unterschied solche Nachher-Bilder zu sehen oder eine aktiv handelnde Person zu steuern, die diese Gewalt ausführt.


Ist das so ein großer Unterschied? Auch ein Film hat meist einen positiv besetzen Protagonisten, der einen als Identifikationsfigur durch die Handlung führt. 
Beispielsweise Alice, die durchs Wunderland stolpert.

Der einzige Unterschied ist die Interaktion.
Im Idealfall kann man die Handlung in verschiedene Richtungen lenken. 

Wie ist es jetzt zu bewerten, wenn man sich für eine "böse" Handlung entscheidet? oder einen Horror/Drama Film?

In Schweigen der Lämmer wird beispielsweise Hannibal Lecter als "Gentleman Mörder" dargestellt - das Publikum hegt am Ende eindeutig Sympathien für ihn, wünscht ihm vielleicht sogar, daß ihm sein Termin zum "Geschäftsessen" gelingt (was den Mord seines ehemaligen Gefängnisaufsehers beinhaltet). Man bedenke: Es handelt sich um Sympathie/einen Wunsch innerhalb der Fiktionalität der Filmhandlung.

Das ist ein entscheidender Faktor: das bewußte Abgrenzen der Spiel/Film-"Realität" gegen die Realität selber. Abgesehen von dokumentarischen Filmen, die reale Ereignisse nachstellen, haben wir es immer mit Fiktionalität (oft auch mit dem "Was wäre, wenn?" Faktor) zu tun.

Uns ist bewußt, daß weder das Half-Life Universum, noch die James Bond Bösewichte, die "Hangover" Typen, Skyrim, oder Freitag, 13. (Spiel oder Film) Realität darstellen. Das ist - mal flapsig ausgedrückt - alles Spinnerei.

Auch wenn "ich" in Mirror's Edge in halsbrecherischen Sprüngen über Häuserschluchten springe, ist es mir doch klar, daß ich das im Real Life™ nie schaffen würde. und ich würde es nie nachmachen.

Allerdings gehört dazu auch Medienkompetenz und Erfahrung. Ein Nachbarskind ist beispielsweise mal vom Garagendach gesprungen und hatte sich das Bein gebrochen, weil  es Fan einer Fernsehsendung um einen Stuntman war. Entsprechende Alterfreigaben sind daher sinnvoll.

Apropos "ich": Wie ist das denn mit der Identifikation bei einem Spiel?
Wenn man über Spiele spricht, sagt man ja "*Ich* hab den Drachen besiegt.", "Der hat *mich* getötet." oder "Bist *du *dieser grüne Gnom mit Zipfelmütze da auf dem Bildschirm?".
Genauso sagt man aber auch beim Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht: "*Ich* hab *dich *rausgeschmissen.", "*Du* hat *mich* besiegt." oder in einem P&P RPG: "*Ich *bin gestorben."

"Du mußt 2 ziehen" bezeichnet den gegnerischen Spieler, "Ich habe meinen Bauern geopfert." ebenfalls - Spielfiguren werden hier allerdings als Besitz verstanden und im schon genannten "*Ich* hab *dich *rausgeschmissen." ist die Grenze zwischen Spielfigur und Identifikation bereits verschwommen.

Allerdings wird sich niemand vorstellen, eine dieser Kegelfiguren zu sein ...

Bei realistisch wirkenden(!) Spielen und Filmen ist allerdings diese Möglichkeit gegeben: Man kann sich vorstellen, wie es ist, James Bond zu sein - bzw: genau das wird einem gezeigt. Oder man kann sich vorstellen, wie es wäre, wenn man plötzlich auf einer Insel mit mittelalterlicher Magie und Drachen wäre - und dann die entsprechende Geschichte selber schreiben.

Macht einen das "Schreiben" einer "bösen" Geschichte zu einem schlechten, psychopatischen Menschen? Ist Stephen King daher ein solcher Mensch, da er sich derart viele böse Kreaturen ausdenkt? oder ist es einfach Spaß am Entdecken, an der eigenen Fantasie, am Ausprobieren der Möglichkeiten, ohne Auswirkungen in der Realität (Opfer zu erzeugen und Strafe zu erhalten)? 

Und was tut man denn genau in einem Spiel?
a) man spielt die Geschichte nach, die der Auto geschrieben hat
b) man spielt das Gameplay des Spieles

Letztendlich ist jede Möglichkeit, das Spiel zu spielen vom Autor festgelegt. 
Will er nicht, daß man im Spiel Kinder tötet, dann kann man es schlicht nicht.

Kannst du beispielsweise in Mass Effect als böser Shepherd zum Kannibalen werden und immer einen abgetrennten Arm eines Gegners als Reiseproviant dabei haben?
Kannst du in Half-Life 2 Leute erpressen, damit du sie nicht an die Combine verrätst?
Kannst du als Lara Croft getötete Gegner an ein Kreuz nageln und brennend als Machtdemonstration aufstellen?
Kannst du alle Teilnehmer eines "All you can eat"-Chili Wettessens nachher in einen Raum sperren und die Lüftungsschächte zukleben?
All das demonstriert, daß die Macht, die der Spieler hat, vom Autor eingeschränkt wurde. Es handelt sich nur um eine *scheinbare *"ingame Freiheit".

Genau wie im Film. Dort sieht man nur das, was der Filmemacher dich sehen lassen will. *Will *er, daß du siehst, wie eine Person mit einer Axt in handliche Teile zerlegt wird, dann zeigt er das. Will er das *nicht*, dann hörst du nur Schreie aus dem Off und siehst später kleine Päckchen.

Außerdem ist die reale Handlung deutlich von der ingame Handlung abgekoppelt.
In der Realität drückst du nur einen Maus-/Gamepadknopf, im Spiel greift der Charakter mit beiden Händen an den Axtgriff, holt aus, zielt und schlägt zu (je nach Animation auch mehrmals pro Knopfdruck)


Auch wenn ich im Nachhinein sage: "*Ich *habe dem Zombie den Kopf abgeschlagen." statt "Ich habe *einen Charakter gesteuert*, der in einem Spiel einem Zombie den Kopf angeschlagen hat." ist Letzteres doch genau die empfundene Realitätsebene, die ich beim Spielen habe.
Ich nutze die Interaktivität des Spiels, um eine der möglichen Geschichten nachzuerleben, die der Autor geschrieben hat. Egal, ob das jetzt die gute oder böse Variante war.

Und negativ beeinflussen tut mich das nicht. Obwohl ich ingame schon zig Zombies, Dämonen, Unschuldige Passanten, Verbrecher, Pinguine, Moorhühner, ... umgebracht habe und etliche teils sehr brutal inszenierte infilm Morde gesehen habe, kann ich im RealLife™ keiner Fliege was zuleide tun ... Ok, das nicht: Fliegen sind Arschlöcher   - aber sobald es an Lebewesen jenseits von Insekten geht, kann ich mich zu keiner Gewalttat hinreißen lassen. Ich wüßte nicht mal, ob ich einen Hund, der dahinsiecht, einschläfern könnte.


PS: Am besten bei jeder entsprechenden Szene Folgendes als Texttafel einblenden:

An dieser Stelle möchte der Autor einmal kurz innehalten und daran erinnern, daß 
a) das alles Fiktion ist, 
b) er diesen Ausbruch an Gewalt ganz und gar nicht befürwortet und
c) das wirklich ganz, ganz, ganz, ganz fiese Charaktere sind, die nicht dazu gedacht sind, als Vorbild zu taugen.​


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> (...)Die Perspektive ist aber von zentraler Bedeutung. Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob man von außen betrachtet oder selber tut.



Ich frage mich ja ein wenig, ob das wirklich so ist, nachdem ich mich an meine Schulzeit zurückerinnert habe. Mir fiel nämlich ein, dass nach der Veröffentlichung von "Die Leiden des jungen Werther" Suizide aufgrund von Nachahmung zunahmen. Das nennt sich heute noch "Werther-Effekt" und wurde z.B. auch im Zusammenhang mit einem ZDF-Film beobachtet.

Bei den Lesern des Buches und den Zuschauern des Films fand also durchaus eine Identifizierung mit den entsprechenden Figuren statt. 
Daher frage ich mich, ob man nicht durchaus hinterfragen kann, dass bloßes Zugucken eine höhere Distanz schafft, als das Durchführen einer virtuellen Handlung.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. September 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja ein wenig, ob das wirklich so ist, nachdem ich mich an meine Schulzeit zurückerinnert habe. Mir fiel nämlich ein, dass nach der Veröffentlichung von "Die Leiden des jungen Werther" Suizide aufgrund von Nachahmung zunahmen. Das nennt sich heute noch "Werther-Effekt" und wurde z.B. auch im Zusammenhang mit einem ZDF-Film beobachtet.
> 
> Bei den Lesern des Buches und den Zuschauern des Films fand also durchaus eine Identifizierung mit den entsprechenden Figuren statt.
> Daher frage ich mich, ob man nicht durchaus hinterfragen kann, dass bloßes Zugucken eine höhere Distanz schafft, als das Durchführen einer virtuellen Handlung.


Nicht zwangsläufig, nein. Natürlich ist es möglich, sich mit Figuren zu identifizieren, die man nur beobachtet. Aber der Unterschied ist, dass ich die Wahl habe, wie ich damit umgehe, wenn ich ein Buch lese oder einen Film sehe. Ich kann mich mit der Figur identifizieren. Ich kann sie aber auch z.B. komplett ablehnen. In einem Spiel hingegen bin ich durch den Perspektivwechsel praktisch dazu gezwungen, mich zumindest bis zu einem bestimmten Maß mit meinem Spielercharakter zu identifizieren. Die Möglichkeit der kritischen Distanz ist da imo geringer.


----------



## Worrel (7. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsläufig, nein. Natürlich ist es möglich, sich mit Figuren zu identifizieren, die man nur beobachtet. Aber der Unterschied ist, dass ich die Wahl habe, wie ich damit umgehe, wenn ich ein Buch lese oder einen Film sehe. Ich kann mich mit der Figur identifizieren. Ich kann sie aber auch z.B. komplett ablehnen. In einem Spiel hingegen bin ich durch den Perspektivwechsel praktisch dazu gezwungen, mich zumindest bis zu einem bestimmten Maß mit meinem Spielercharakter zu identifizieren. Die Möglichkeit der kritischen Distanz ist da imo geringer.


Blödsinn. Ich hab _Hatred _gespielt, ohne mich mit einem Massenmörder zu identifizieren. Das ist die Figur, die ich in der vom Autor erdachten "Geschichte" durch das Spiel schiebe. Egal, ob ich sie liebe, hasse, sie für ihre Taten bewundere oder sie mich anekelt. Ende.

Genauso wenig wie ich mich in einem Film mit dem Protagonisten identifizieren *muß*, *muß *ich das auch nicht mit einer Spielfigur. Ich hab mir ja auch noch nie gedacht: _"So, jetzt bin ich mal ein weißer König und zettel eine Bauern-Bürgerkrieg an. Auf geht's! Haut sie! Die sind anders! Seht ihr? Die haben eine andere Farbe! Ja nicht einfach nur dran vorbeigehen! Schlagt sie zu Brei! ..."_ ... äh ...


----------



## Scholdarr (7. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Ich hab _Hatred _gespielt, ohne mich mit einem Massenmörder zu identifizieren. Das ist die Figur, die ich in der vom Autor erdachten "Geschichte" durch das Spiel schiebe. Egal, ob ich sie liebe, hasse, sie für ihre Taten bewundere oder sie mich anekelt. Ende.


Ich habe Hatred auch kurz gespielt. Und ich fand es abstoßend, gerade weil "ich" es war, der diese Taten verübte. Es hat mir (neben dem miesen Gameplay) auch deshalb keinen Spaß gemacht, weil ich mich mit der Spielfigur kein Stück identifizieren konnte. Ich wollte praktisch nicht tun, was ich tun sollte. Dementsprechend war das Thema Hatred auch schnell für mich gegessen. Und gerade darum geht es ja, weil ich mir Sorgen um die Leute machen, die in einem solchen Spiel gerne tun, was sie tun sollen und das vielleicht auch noch "geil" finden.



> Genauso wenig wie ich mich in einem Film mit dem Protagonisten identifizieren *muß*, *muß *ich das auch nicht mit einer Spielfigur. Ich hab mir ja auch noch nie gedacht: _"So, jetzt bin ich mal ein weißer König und zettel eine Bauern-Bürgerkrieg an. Auf geht's! Haut sie! Die sind anders! Seht ihr? Die haben eine andere Farbe! Ja nicht einfach nur dran vorbeigehen! Schlagt sie zu Brei! ..."_ ... äh ...


Vielleicht ticken wir da ja anders, aber ich identifiziere mich immer zu einem gewissen Grad mit meiner Spielfigur. Und das hat einen maßgeblichen Einfluss darauf, ob mir das Spiel gut gefällt oder eben nicht. Wenn ich Probleme mit den Handlungen meiner Spielfigur habe, dann hat das Auswirkungen auf meine Spielerfahrungen, dann gibt es eine bestimmte Dissonanz zwischen mir und meiner Figur, was den Spielspaß negativ beeinflusst. Natürlich gibt es die Möglichkeit des Rollenspiels, das ist ganz klar. Nur sehe ich keine Faszination darin, in die Rolle eines Serienmörders zu schlüpfen, ganz im Gegenteil. Das würde mich abstoßen.


----------



## Worrel (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich habe Hatred auch kurz gespielt. Und ich fand es abstoßend, gerade weil "ich" es war, der diese Taten verübte.


Nein, die Spielfigur, die du steuerst. Nicht du.



> Es hat mir (neben dem miesen Gameplay) auch deshalb keinen Spaß gemacht, weil ich mich mit der Spielfigur kein Stück identifizieren konnte. Ich wollte praktisch nicht tun, was ich tun sollte.


Mir ging es genauso. Gerade deshalb ist das Spiel relativ einzigartig (siehe auch meinen Kommentar in einem früheren Thread)



> ... weil ich mir Sorgen um die Leute machen, die in einem solchen Spiel gerne tun, was sie tun sollen und das vielleicht auch noch "geil" finden.


Und? die Sorgen kannst du dir berechtigterweise machen - aber das Spiel ändert nichts daran: solche Leute sind mit oder ohne "Hatred" besorgniserregend. Es sind ja nicht früher Vorzeigefamilienväter gewesen, die nach dem Spielen plötzlich Amok laufen.



> Vielleicht ticken wir da ja anders, aber ich identifiziere mich immer zu einem gewissen Grad mit meiner Spielfigur.


Weil wir es so gewohnt sind. Weil es in den meisten Fällen eben den *positiv *besetzten Protagonisten gibt, der uns "an der Hand nimmt" und durch die Handlung führt. 

Es gibt aber eben auch - in verschiedenen Abstufungen - andere Ansätze. Wie eben in _Hatred _oder dem Film _Maniac_. Oder auch die Anfänge der _Columbo _Filme. Dort findet ja am Anfang immer der Mord statt. Der einzige Protagonist des ersten Kapitels ist immer der Mörder. Erst wenn Columbo auftaucht, ist das erst der "richtige" Protagonist.

Mut zum Tellerrand


----------



## Scholdarr (8. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, die Spielfigur, die du steuerst. Nicht du.


Wenn du dich in einem bestimmten Maß mit der Figur identifizierst, dann bist du beteiligt. Außerdem bist in einem interaktiven Medium in der Tat du selbst es, der tut. Die Spielfigur führt nur deine Befehle aus. Ohne deine Eingabe würde sie überhaupt nichts machen. In Hatred würde die Spielfigur ohne die Eingabe des Spielers nicht mal das Haus verlassen.



> Und? die Sorgen kannst du dir berechtigterweise machen - aber das Spiel ändert nichts daran: solche Leute sind mit oder ohne "Hatred" besorgniserregend. Es sind ja nicht früher Vorzeigefamilienväter gewesen, die nach dem Spielen plötzlich Amok laufen.


Gar nichts, und. Ich habe keinerlei Aussage gemacht, die über diese einfache Feststellung hinausgeht. Sicher, dass du mich hier nicht verwechselst? 



> Weil wir es so gewohnt sind. Weil es in den meisten Fällen eben den *positiv *besetzten Protagonisten gibt, der uns "an der Hand nimmt" und durch die Handlung führt.
> 
> Es gibt aber eben auch - in verschiedenen Abstufungen - andere Ansätze. Wie eben in _Hatred _oder dem Film _Maniac_. Oder auch die Anfänge der _Columbo _Filme. Dort findet ja am Anfang immer der Mord statt. Der einzige Protagonist des ersten Kapitels ist immer der Mörder. Erst wenn Columbo auftaucht, ist das erst der "richtige" Protagonist.
> 
> Mut zum Tellerrand


Das hat doch mit dem Tellerrand nichts zu tun. Und noch mal, für mich sind da Filme und Spiele fundamental unterschiedlich. Andere Ansätze bei Filmen sind ein ganz anderes Pflaster, weil ich da immer nur Beobachter bin, der das, was man sieht, beliebig bewerten kann. Im Spiel bin ich aber immer Teil der Handlung, ohne mich läuft nichts, ohne mich macht die Spielfigur nichts.

Die Frage, die ich mir ursprünglich gestellt hatte, war die, wer denn jetzt bewusst ein Spiel wie dieses hier spielen will und aus welchen Gründen. Das ist auch deutlich profaner als deine heeren Ideale von diversifizierter Kunst. Es geht mir nicht darum, dass Kunst alles darf. Denn das darf sie. Es geht mir auch nicht darum, dass man Neuem gegenüber aufgeschlossen sein sollte. Denn das bin ich. Es geht mir auch nicht darüber, dass ich finde, dass Spiele aus völlig normalen Menschen Killer macht. Denn das ist absolute Hosentaschenpsychologie. Es geht mir darum der Frage nachzugehen, was wir an diesem Spiel faszinierend finden und ob das im Endeffekt vielleicht etwas über uns selbst aussagt, das uns nicht im allerbesten Licht erscheinen lässt und das letztlich dazu führt, vielleicht doch lieber was anderes zu zocken.


----------



## Worrel (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn du dich in einem bestimmten Maß mit der Figur identifizierst, dann bist du beteiligt. Außerdem bist in einem interaktiven Medium in der Tat du selbst es, der tut.


Nein, ich bin nur derjenige, der eine Spielfigur steuert.
Genauso wie ich als Spieler keine(n) Fahrtwind, Meeresbrise, Erschöpfung nach einem Sprint, Schmerzen nach dem angeschossen-Werden der Spielfigur, Durst in einem Wüstenszenario, Frieren in einem Arktis Szenario, ... fühle, gibt es zu dem Protagonisten auch eine Distanz, egal ob der jetzt positiv oder negativ besetzt ist.



> Die Spielfigur führt nur deine Befehle aus. Ohne deine Eingabe würde sie überhaupt nichts machen.


Und weiter? Was hat das jetzt mit der Identifikation zu tun?

Beim Würfeln passiert auch nichts, wenn ich die nicht in die Hand nehme, trotzdem habe ich (und du wahrscheinlich auch nicht) mich noch nie "in einen Würfel hinein versetzt". 
Analog Halma, Schach, etc.

Wenn ich's mir genau überlege, ist die Identifikation von allen Spielen, die ich jemals gespielt habe, wohl bei _Risiko _am größten - dieses Brettspiel, bei dem man mit Plastik Armeen die Welt erobert.

Denn da ist das, was man macht, so ziemlich dasselbe, was eben ein Anführer einer Armee machen würde: Man plant offensive und defensive Züge, und das Kanonenfutter muß die dann konkret ausführen. Anhand vergangener Schlachten kann man gut einschätzen, wie viele Man dafür ausreichen und mit wie viel Gegenwehr zu rechnen ist.

Bei Spielen wie _Hatred _hingegen sorgt alleine schon die Steuerung dafür, daß Maustaste statt Abzug Drücken eine Distanz zum Spielinhalt aufbaut. Egal, wie immersiv, selbst, wenn in einer hyperrealen Darstellung die *Möglichkeit *zur komplett freien Charakterentwicklung besteht - also daß ich dem Nachbarn in den Gartenteich pinkeln, seine Kinder zu Hundefutter verarbeiten und dem Bürgermeister einen Brief schreiben kann, daß er den Rasen im Park öfter mähen lassen soll - oder eben auch nicht - 

- ich steuere ich nur eine Kreatur, die dem Hirn eines Autors entsprungen ist. Meinetwegen _relativ _frei auswählbar aus den 100.000 Möglichkeiten, die mir der Charaktereditor bietet, dennoch ist das letztendlich nichts anderes, als wenn mir jemand eine Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht Figur und ein Spielbrett in die Hand drückt.



> Das hat doch mit dem Tellerrand nichts zu tun. Und noch mal, für mich sind da Filme und Spiele fundamental unterschiedlich. Andere Ansätze bei Filmen sind ein ganz anderes Pflaster, weil ich da immer nur Beobachter bin, der das, was man sieht, beliebig bewerten kann. Im Spiel bin ich aber immer Teil der Handlung, ohne mich läuft nichts, ohne mich macht die Spielfigur nichts.


GOTO Posting #68



> Die Frage, die ich mir ursprünglich gestellt hatte, war die, wer denn jetzt bewusst ein Spiel wie dieses hier spielen will und aus welchen Gründen. [...] Es geht mir auch nicht darum, dass man Neuem gegenüber aufgeschlossen sein sollte. Denn das bin ich. [...] Es geht mir darum der Frage nachzugehen, was wir an diesem Spiel faszinierend finden und ob das im Endeffekt vielleicht etwas über uns selbst aussagt, das uns nicht im allerbesten Licht erscheinen lässt und das letztlich dazu führt, vielleicht doch lieber was anderes zu zocken.


Und ich bleibe dabei: _Hatred _habe ich gespielt, weil es etwas _Anderes _ist, weil man eben nicht einfach nur einen Bösewicht, sondern eben einen auf ganzer Linie unsympathischen Typen spielt, der in keiner Weise "cool" ist und die Moralgrenzen nicht nur als Alibi überschreitet, sondern sich selbst soweit darüber sieht, daß er diese schon gar nicht mehr sieht.
Ich habe Hatred gespielt, weil es ein Spiel ist, das _keinen _Spaß macht. Und zwar nicht aus Versagen, sondern als Konzept.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin nur derjenige, der eine Spielfigur steuert.
> Genauso wie ich als Spieler keine(n) Fahrtwind, Meeresbrise, Erschöpfung nach einem Sprint, Schmerzen nach dem angeschossen-Werden der Spielfigur, Durst in einem Wüstenszenario, Frieren in einem Arktis Szenario, ... fühle, gibt es zu dem Protagonisten auch eine Distanz, egal ob der jetzt positiv oder negativ besetzt ist.


Ja, natürlich gibt es eine Distanz. Distanz bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich völlig detached bin. Der Mensch identifiziert sich mit allem, was er tut, in verschiedenen Abstufungen und Graden. So sind wir einfach gepolt.



> Und weiter? Was hat das jetzt mit der Identifikation zu tun?
> 
> Beim Würfeln passiert auch nichts, wenn ich die nicht in die Hand nehme, trotzdem habe ich (und du wahrscheinlich auch nicht) mich noch nie "in einen Würfel hinein versetzt".
> Analog Halma, Schach, etc.
> ...


Du scheinst "zu einem gewissen Maß zu indentifizieren" mit "die Spielerfigur sein" gleichzusetzen. Für mich gibt es viele Abstufungen zwischen "die Figur sein" und "völlig detached" sein. Und ich bin eben der Meinung, dass der Mensch sich immer zu einem gewissen Maße mit dem identifiziert, was er tut.



> GOTO Posting #68


Hilft nichts, weil ich dem auch schon lange geantwortet habe und wir offenbar einfach anderer Meinung sind. 



> Und ich bleibe dabei: _Hatred _habe ich gespielt, weil es etwas _Anderes _ist, weil man eben nicht einfach nur einen Bösewicht, sondern eben einen auf ganzer Linie unsympathischen Typen spielt, der in keiner Weise "cool" ist und die Moralgrenzen nicht nur als Alibi überschreitet, sondern sich selbst soweit darüber sieht, daß er diese schon gar nicht mehr sieht.
> Ich habe Hatred gespielt, weil es ein Spiel ist, das _keinen _Spaß macht. Und zwar nicht aus Versagen, sondern als Konzept.


Ich bekomme den Eindruck, dass wir fundamental aneinander vorbei reden. Ich habe doch überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn du Hatred spielst, wenn es dir keinen Spaß macht (deine Gründe dafür wirst du schon haben, auch wenn ich sie persönlich wenig nachvollziehbar finde). Das zeugt doch nur davon, dass du mental gesund bist. Ich habe ein Problem damit, wenn Leute dieses Spielprinzip geil finden. Aber Problem heißt in dem Fall dann auch nur, dass ich mich in derselben Position fragen würde, ob das wirklich noch sinnvolle und positive Aktivität ist.


----------



## Worrel (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich gibt es eine Distanz. Distanz bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich völlig detached bin. Der Mensch identifiziert sich mit allem, was er tut, in verschiedenen Abstufungen und Graden. So sind wir einfach gepolt.


Und eben dem widerspreche ich. Ich identifiziere mich nicht. Ich schiebe einen Charakter durch eine virtuelle Landschaft.

Ich fühle mich maximal dem Charakter verbunden - wenn er es verdient hat - sprich: Ich sympathisiere mit ihm, seinen Ansichten und Leistungen, aber eine Identifikation jenseits vom rein sprachlichen "ich" findet bei mir nicht statt.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und eben dem widerspreche ich. Ich identifiziere mich nicht. Ich schiebe einen Charakter durch eine virtuelle Landschaft.
> 
> Ich fühle mich maximal dem Charakter verbunden - wenn er es verdient hat - sprich: Ich sympathisiere mit ihm, seinen Ansichten und Leistungen, aber eine Identifikation jenseits vom rein sprachlichen "ich" findet bei mir nicht statt.


Vielleicht haben wir auch eine unterschiedliche Definition von "Identifikation".

Und warum genau noch mal hast du jetzt eigentlich Hatred gespielt?


----------

